# Pacific Northwest Spring 2009 Rally



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

*A​**PRIL 24th-25th-26th *​*






*
I have been impressed with Leroy at http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/, and his eagerness to please and accomodate us for our Fall Rally in a few days, so I have planted the flag for our spring rally there as well.

The need to do the rally in April and the unpredictable weather at that time and the convenience of a building for gathering combined with Leroy's kindness made the location an easy choice









From The Timberlake Campground Website:

*Located away from highway and train noise. Enjoy privacy and comfort at its finest.
*
After attending the PNW Fall Rally 2008 and loving the woodsy sites, it was unanimous vote to use the sites for our Spring Rally. The sites being held for our rally are 28-43, that's 16 sites. If we have bigger turnout and he has sites available ( which he does this early in the process), he'll accomodate you, so call early (like now). Those of us that were at the Fall Rally chose our sites. Don't worry, they are all woodsy, some bigger than others. 
Site 34 will be our gathering site as it is a short site, we are renting it as we did for the Fall Rally, but sooooooo worth it! Asking everyone who attends to split costs of the gathering site









Sites 26 and 27 as of January 7,2008 are open, not held for Outbackers but still open


Site 29- *OPEN DUE TO CANCELLATION*
Site 30- Might be open??

Site 31- *JAMIE and her boys!* Jamie is the Jamie in ScottandJamie, this is their first Outback Rally since Scott's recent passing. WELCOME Jamie and boys!







*Dish=Potato Salad

*Site 32- *Timber* *Dish=Green Salad and Choc Cake (if the cake doesn't get eaten before Potluck







)
*
Site 33 -*Jnk36Jnk* *Dish=Chile Verde Pork Tacos, and Applesauce*









Site 34- *Gathering Site (but we also have the Hall if weather is bad)

*Site 35- *Bluewedge Dish=Spiral Ham









*Site 36- *DoxieDogLover* *Dish= Crockpot Chili and bags of corn chips ( I'll provide bowls)









*Site 37-* 4H1DinaOB
*
Site 38- *Thunder

*Site 39- *Oregon_ Camper* *Dish=Chicken Pot Pie
*Site 40- *Crismon4* (also has Tent site 16







)*Dish= Bucket of Margaritas*







*and Salad* 
Site 41- *PDXDoug* *Dish= Pizza* *








*
Site 42-* MV945 Dish=Chocolate Chip Cookies








*
Site 43- *Cabullydogs* ( traveling the farthest!) *Dish=Corn Chowder







*

That shows only 2 open sites , but there are more we can reserve if people keep singing up! Maybe this'll be our annual spring fling rally site? 
*You can bring your own firewood







if you choose but he also sells it.*

Call for a site by March 13th







Looking forward to seeing those who can attend


----------



## Oregon_Camper

We're in....









Thanks for doing all the work to get this done. Very much appreciated.

Now....do I reserve for the 28RSS or for the mystery 5er we are trying to find?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> We're in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for doing all the work to get this done. Very much appreciated.
> 
> Now....do I reserve for the 28RSS or for the mystery 5er we are trying to find?


Go for the 5er! Power of postive thinking! And thanks for the thanks







It's off my mind and now I know where we are going for April. Now, to get May, June, July, August taken care of!


----------



## cabullydogs

We may think about attending.... It is a far drive, but we love the PNW! (Former DUCK after all) We will continue to watch the progress.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Bump---see post #1 for updates


----------



## mv945

Just booked site 42!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Bump...post #1 updated again


----------



## cabullydogs

Lock us into site #43! Talked with Leroy this morning to set things up, and he suggested site #43 for our size rig. Now, keep your fingers crossed that we can secure the time off next Spring (including travel to and from)







We are planning to arrive Thurday the 23rd.

Doxie, you should have mail. Let me know if you don't...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

cabullydogs said:


> Lock us into site #43! Talked with Leroy this morning to set things up, and he suggested site #43 for our size rig. Now, keep your fingers crossed that we can secure the time off next Spring (including travel to and from)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning to arrive Thurday the 23rd.
> 
> Doxie, you should have mail. Let me know if you don't...


That is a long trip for a 3 day Rally. Are you looking for information on other places to camp on your way to/from this Rally?

Dry site?

Full hookup?

What is your flavor of choice?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Tawnya,

Do I need to call Leroy for a reservation, or did you do all of them Sunday?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Tawnya,
> 
> Do I need to call Leroy for a reservation, or did you do all of them Sunday?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Everyone on post #1 who is assigned a site is taken care of! you're good!


----------



## cabullydogs

Oregon_Camper said:


> Lock us into site #43! Talked with Leroy this morning to set things up, and he suggested site #43 for our size rig. Now, keep your fingers crossed that we can secure the time off next Spring (including travel to and from)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning to arrive Thurday the 23rd.
> 
> Doxie, you should have mail. Let me know if you don't...


That is a long trip for a 3 day Rally. Are you looking for information on other places to camp on your way to/from this Rally?

Dry site?

Full hookup?

What is your flavor of choice?
[/quote]

Indeed! We are fortunate enough to have family throughout Oregon, Washington and Montana. We may stop through Eugene on the way up or on the way back to make the most out of the journey. But if you do have suggestions, I would be happy to hear (read) them. Any flavor is OK as I plan to buy a Yamaha 3000 for my birthday to make dry camping even better.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

cabullydogs said:


> Lock us into site #43! Talked with Leroy this morning to set things up, and he suggested site #43 for our size rig. Now, keep your fingers crossed that we can secure the time off next Spring (including travel to and from)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are planning to arrive Thurday the 23rd.
> 
> Doxie, you should have mail. Let me know if you don't...


That is a long trip for a 3 day Rally. Are you looking for information on other places to camp on your way to/from this Rally?

Dry site?

Full hookup?

What is your flavor of choice?
[/quote]

Indeed! We are fortunate enough to have family throughout Oregon, Washington and Montana. We may stop through Eugene on the way up or on the way back to make the most out of the journey. But if you do have suggestions, I would be happy to hear (read) them. Any flavor is OK as I plan to buy a Yamaha 3000 for my birthday to make dry camping even better.
[/quote]

Give us an idea of where you'll be each night. Anything you'd like to see? Any certain city/location?


----------



## cabullydogs

We are not sure yet when we will leave the Bay Area or where else we may want to go. However, we appreciate your offer and will consult your knowledge as the event approaches and our plans start to solidify.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

cabullydogs said:


> We are not sure yet when we will leave the Bay Area or where else we may want to go. However, we appreciate your offer and will consult your knowledge as the event approaches and our plans start to solidify.


No problem....chat with you later.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

I called Leroy and we put our name on site #31 - sure hope we can actually make it this time!

Jonathan


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Post #1 updated.

Anyone want to start making theme suggestions? (no, it's not too early







)


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Post #1 updated.
> 
> Anyone want to start making theme suggestions? (no, it's not too early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


[wise guy hat on]
Theme ... How about spring ? 
[/wise guy hat off]

Or how about southern U.S. cooking


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Post #1 updated.
> 
> Anyone want to start making theme suggestions? (no, it's not too early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


[wise guy hat on]
Theme ... How about spring ? 
[/wise guy hat off]

Or how about southern U.S. cooking

[/quote]








If it's hot and spicy, Rick will be heaven. I'll be eating a sandwich!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Spring is Baseball Season!!!

How about a Spring Sports Theme?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Spring is Baseball Season!!!
> 
> How about a Spring Sports Theme?


wouldn't the foods be the same as the fall rally? I am game for anything so keep the suggestions coming!


----------



## jnk36jnk

Ball park food, hot dogs, hamburgers, peanuts and beer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Ball park food, hot dogs, hamburgers, peanuts and beer.


Yea!!! Can we go now? Are we there yet?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ball park food, hot dogs, hamburgers, peanuts and beer.


Yea!!! Can we go now? Are we there yet?
[/quote]








and for dessert? oh yeah, hot dogs, hamburgers, peanuts and beer?


----------



## jozway

looks like were in site 28.


----------



## cabullydogs

Hey!







Shouldn't this topic be pinned?


----------



## PDX_Doug

cabullydogs said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this topic be pinned?


Yup... And now it is!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## cabullydogs

Thank you, sir!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Spring seems like a LOOOOOOOOOONG time away...


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> Spring seems like a LOOOOOOOOOONG time away...


Yea, but t-day at Beverly Beach is just a month away.









Dean


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Spring seems like a LOOOOOOOOOONG time away...


Yea, but t-day at Beverly Beach is just a month away.









Dean
[/quote]

Right!!!! Looking forward to that for sure. No international trips planned...I WILL make this one.


----------



## greenfamily

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ********************************APRIL 24-26 2009*************************************
> 
> I have been impressed with Leroy at http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/, and his eagerness to please and accomodate us for our Fall Rally in a few days, so I have planted the flag for our spring rally there as well.
> 
> The need to do the rally in April and the unpredictable weather at that time and the convenience of a building for gathering combined with Leroy's kindness made the location an easy choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Timberlake Campground Website:
> *Located away from highway and train noise. Enjoy privacy and comfort at its finest.
> *
> After attending the PNW Fall Rally 2008 and loving the woodsy sites, it was unanimous vote to use the sites for our Spring Rally. The sites being held for our rally are 28-43, that's 16 sites. If we have bigger turnout and he has sites available ( which he does this early in the process), he'll accomodate you, so call early (like now). Those of us that were at the Fall Rally chose our sites. Don't worry, they are all woodsy, some bigger than others.
> Site 34 will be our gathering site as it is a short site, we are renting it as we did for the Fall Rally, but sooooooo worth it! Asking everyone who attends to split costs of the gathering site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 28 -Jozway
> Site 29- OPEN
> Site 30- OPEN
> Site 31- 4H1DinaOB
> Site 32- Timber Site 33 -Jnk36Jnk
> Site 34- *Gathering Site (but we also have the Hall if weather is bad)
> *Site 35- Bluewedge
> Site 36- DoxieDogLover
> Site 37- Larry The Outback
> Site 38- Thunder
> Site 39- Oregon Camper
> Site 40- Crismon4 (also has Tent site 16)
> Site 41- PDXDoug
> Site 42- MV945
> Site 43- Callbullydogs ( traveling the farthest!)
> That shows only 3 open sites , but there are more we can reserve if people keep singing up! Maybe this'll be our annual spring fling rally site?
> You can bring your own firewood if you choose but he also sells it.
> 
> Call for a site by March 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those who can attend


Hello,
Just checked and they don't have the two sites on here any more. I had to get site #27,but it is close by.Hope this was the way to do it. Thanks


----------



## PDX_Doug

Very cool greenfamily!
It's great you can join the fun and we will look forward to meeting you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hey Rick...check again with the campground. Did you tell them you were with Outbackers.com? Site 27 isn't that far away, but getting one of the other sites would be better.

Glad to have you coming.


----------



## greenfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Rick...check again with the campground. Did you tell them you were with Outbackers.com? Site 27 isn't that far away, but getting one of the other sites would be better.
> 
> Glad to have you coming.


Yes I talked to Leroy and the ones on the post are gone.From what I understand if your name is on the list above your in,if not you need to call and book a site. Is this correct ? I hope so becouse I booked a site. Thanks for your help,like to meet the other half of who I work with : }

Rick


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

greenfamily said:


> Hey Rick...check again with the campground. Did you tell them you were with Outbackers.com? Site 27 isn't that far away, but getting one of the other sites would be better.
> 
> Glad to have you coming.


Yes I talked to Leroy and the ones on the post are gone.From what I understand if your name is on the list above your in,if not you need to call and book a site. Is this correct ? I hope so becouse I booked a site. Thanks for your help,like to meet the other half of who I work with : }

Rick
[/quote]
Post #1 Updated to include the Greens and update previosely open spots. All the spots are nice, some a little small and tight but it's all good. Bring your walking shoes, you will be on gravel and walking up and down, good exercise


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

UPDATED 1-07-09



Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ********************************APRIL 24-26 2009*************************************
> 
> I have been impressed with Leroy at http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/, and his eagerness to please and accomodate us for our Fall Rally in a few days, so I have planted the flag for our spring rally there as well.
> 
> The need to do the rally in April and the unpredictable weather at that time and the convenience of a building for gathering combined with Leroy's kindness made the location an easy choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Timberlake Campground Website:
> *Located away from highway and train noise. Enjoy privacy and comfort at its finest.
> *
> After attending the PNW Fall Rally 2008 and loving the woodsy sites, it was unanimous vote to use the sites for our Spring Rally. The sites being held for our rally are 28-43, that's 16 sites. If we have bigger turnout and he has sites available ( which he does this early in the process), he'll accomodate you, so call early (like now). Those of us that were at the Fall Rally chose our sites. Don't worry, they are all woodsy, some bigger than others.
> Site 34 will be our gathering site as it is a short site, we are renting it as we did for the Fall Rally, but sooooooo worth it! Asking everyone who attends to split costs of the gathering site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 27- Greenfamily
> Site 28 -Jozway
> Site 29- Taken by Non Outbackers
> Site 30- Taken by Non Outbackers
> Site 31- 4H1DinaOB
> Site 32- Timber Site 33 -Jnk36Jnk
> Site 34- *Gathering Site (but we also have the Hall if weather is bad)
> *Site 35- Bluewedge
> Site 36- DoxieDogLover
> Site 37- Larry The Outback
> Site 38- Thunder
> Site 39- Oregon Camper
> Site 40- Crismon4 (also has Tent site 16)
> Site 41- PDXDoug
> Site 42- MV945
> Site 43- Callbullydogs ( traveling the farthest!)
> That shows only 3 open sites , but there are more we can reserve if people keep singing up! Maybe this'll be our annual spring fling rally site?
> You can bring your own firewood if you choose but he also sells it.
> 
> Call for a site by March 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those who can attend


----------



## greenfamily

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ********************************APRIL 24-26 2009*************************************
> 
> I have been impressed with Leroy at http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/, and his eagerness to please and accomodate us for our Fall Rally in a few days, so I have planted the flag for our spring rally there as well.
> 
> The need to do the rally in April and the unpredictable weather at that time and the convenience of a building for gathering combined with Leroy's kindness made the location an easy choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Timberlake Campground Website:
> *Located away from highway and train noise. Enjoy privacy and comfort at its finest.
> *
> After attending the PNW Fall Rally 2008 and loving the woodsy sites, it was unanimous vote to use the sites for our Spring Rally. The sites being held for our rally are 28-43, that's 16 sites. If we have bigger turnout and he has sites available ( which he does this early in the process), he'll accomodate you, so call early (like now). Those of us that were at the Fall Rally chose our sites. Don't worry, they are all woodsy, some bigger than others.
> Site 34 will be our gathering site as it is a short site, we are renting it as we did for the Fall Rally, but sooooooo worth it! Asking everyone who attends to split costs of the gathering site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 27- Greenfamily
> Site 28 -Jozway
> Site 29- Taken by Non Outbackers
> Site 30- Taken by Non Outbackers
> Site 31- 4H1DinaOB
> Site 32- Timber Site 33 -Jnk36Jnk
> Site 34- *Gathering Site (but we also have the Hall if weather is bad)
> *Site 35- Bluewedge
> Site 36- DoxieDogLover
> Site 37- Larry The Outback
> Site 38- Thunder
> Site 39- Oregon Camper
> Site 40- Crismon4 (also has Tent site 16)
> Site 41- PDXDoug
> Site 42- MV945
> Site 43- Callbullydogs ( traveling the farthest!)
> That shows only 3 open sites , but there are more we can reserve if people keep singing up! Maybe this'll be our annual spring fling rally site?
> You can bring your own firewood if you choose but he also sells it.
> 
> Call for a site by March 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those who can attend


[/quote]

Doxie,
Just got off the phone with Leroy and he said he made a mistake on the two sites #29 & 30. They where on hold for our group,so he gave me # 30.Just wanted you to know.


----------



## greenfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Rick...check again with the campground. Did you tell them you were with Outbackers.com? Site 27 isn't that far away, but getting one of the other sites would be better.
> 
> Glad to have you coming.


Thanks Jim , I called last night and Leroy was going to check sites and call me back.He called this morning and fixed the over site,now I am in # 30. I sure get a kick out of Melinda as she tells me about how you plan everything . I'm staying at Canon Beach Rv the same time I think you are.When I called to book mine they said your name wasn't on the books.I told Melinda she said I might want to let you know. Just so you know I am not a [stalker] Rick : }


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

greenfamily said:


> Hey Rick...check again with the campground. Did you tell them you were with Outbackers.com? Site 27 isn't that far away, but getting one of the other sites would be better.
> 
> Glad to have you coming.


Thanks Jim , I called last night and Leroy was going to check sites and call me back.He called this morning and fixed the over site,now I am in # 30. I sure get a kick out of Melinda as she tells me about how you plan everything . I'm staying at Canon Beach Rv the same time I think you are.When I called to book mine they said your name wasn't on the books.I told Melinda she said I might want to let you know. Just so you know I am not a [stalker] Rick : }
[/quote]

Leroy did in fact call me and tell me that you are in space 30. Gotta love the man, he is so accomodating


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ********************************APRIL 24-26 2009*************************************
> 
> I have been impressed with Leroy at http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/, and his eagerness to please and accomodate us for our Fall Rally in a few days, so I have planted the flag for our spring rally there as well.
> 
> The need to do the rally in April and the unpredictable weather at that time and the convenience of a building for gathering combined with Leroy's kindness made the location an easy choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Timberlake Campground Website:
> *Located away from highway and train noise. Enjoy privacy and comfort at its finest.
> *
> After attending the PNW Fall Rally 2008 and loving the woodsy sites, it was unanimous vote to use the sites for our Spring Rally. The sites being held for our rally are 28-43, that's 16 sites. If we have bigger turnout and he has sites available ( which he does this early in the process), he'll accomodate you, so call early (like now). Those of us that were at the Fall Rally chose our sites. Don't worry, they are all woodsy, some bigger than others.
> Site 34 will be our gathering site as it is a short site, we are renting it as we did for the Fall Rally, but sooooooo worth it! Asking everyone who attends to split costs of the gathering site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites 26 and 27 as of January 7,2008 are open, not held for Outbackers but still open
> 
> Site 28 -Jozway
> Site 29- still open as of Jan 7, 2008 and held for Outbackers
> Site 30- open due to cancellation and held for Outbackers
> Site 31- Jamie and her boys of ScottandJamie
> Site 32- Timber
> Site 33 -Jnk36Jnk
> Site 34- *Gathering Site (but we also have the Hall if weather is bad)
> *Site 35- Bluewedge
> Site 36- DoxieDogLover
> Site 37- 4H1DinaOB
> Site 38- Thunder
> Site 39- Oregon Camper
> Site 40- Crismon4 (also has Tent site 16)
> Site 41- PDXDoug
> Site 42- MV945
> Site 43- Callbullydogs ( traveling the farthest!)
> That shows only 1 open sites , but there are more we can reserve if people keep singing up! Maybe this'll be our annual spring fling rally site?
> You can bring your own firewood if you choose but he also sells it.
> 
> Call for a site by March 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those who can attend










13 Families Attending 
Revised Jan 7, 2008


----------



## Oregon_Camper

greenfamily said:


> Thanks Jim , I called last night and Leroy was going to check sites and call me back.He called this morning and fixed the over site,now I am in # 30. I sure get a kick out of Melinda as she tells me about how you plan everything . I'm staying at Canon Beach Rv the same time I think you are.When I called to book mine they said your name wasn't on the books.I told Melinda she said I might want to let you know. Just so you know I am not a [stalker] Rick : }


Which trip to Cannon Beach? We went there over Thanksgiving, but haven't made formal plans to go back. Don't think we official moved the Day After Thanksgiving Rally to Cannon Beach, but there was talk about moving to Cannon Beach. (which I'm in favor of doing)


----------



## greenfamily

Oregon_Camper said:


> Thanks Jim , I called last night and Leroy was going to check sites and call me back.He called this morning and fixed the over site,now I am in # 30. I sure get a kick out of Melinda as she tells me about how you plan everything . I'm staying at Canon Beach Rv the same time I think you are.When I called to book mine they said your name wasn't on the books.I told Melinda she said I might want to let you know. Just so you know I am not a [stalker] Rick : }


Which trip to Cannon Beach? We went there over Thanksgiving, but haven't made formal plans to go back. Don't think we official moved the Day After Thanksgiving Rally to Cannon Beach, but there was talk about moving to Cannon Beach. (which I'm in favor of doing)
[/quote]

Jim,
I was reading a guess your old post from last Thanksgiving.Melinda said the RV place you went to was great.So we are going to try it out for Thanksgiving.Maybe we will see you there? 
Have a good night : }
Rick


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Hey Everyone,

Jamie (from Scott and Jamie) is contemplating coming to Spring Rally, it would be her first without Scott. Her Father or Brother in law would tow the trailer for her or she said her and the boys might come up for the day. I told her that they are all welcome! Even a SOB if there is one in the family!

Let's try to convince her that the Outback and actually staying would be the best! We would love to have you Jamie!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Jamie (from Scott and Jamie) is contemplating coming to Spring Rally, it would be her first without Scott. Her Father or Brother in law would tow the trailer for her or she said her and the boys might come up for the day. I told her that they are all welcome! Even a SOB if there is one in the family!
> 
> Let's try to convince her that the Outback and actually staying would be the best! We would love to have you Jamie!


That would be awesome if she could come. Her oldest son and my youngest son had a GREAT time playing with each other at the Deschutes River Rally.


----------



## jasonrebecca

Would like to make this rally but will be out of the country, will try to make at least one this year.


----------



## LarryTheOutback

> Site 37- Larry The Outback

Unfortunately we will be unable to make this one. I was just getting ready to call Leroy to make firm reservations when it became clear that we would not be able to go. I'm guessing Leroy still has this site held for an Outbacker. It's a great site, but 4WD sure helped backing into it.

See you all in the fall.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

LarryTheOutback said:


> > Site 37- Larry The Outback
> 
> Unfortunately we will be unable to make this one. I was just getting ready to call Leroy to make firm reservations when it became clear that we would not be able to go. I'm guessing Leroy still has this site held for an Outbacker. It's a great site, but 4WD sure helped backing into it.
> 
> See you all in the fall.
> 
> Ed


Sorry to hear this Ed....great having you as our neighbor.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

LarryTheOutback said:


> > Site 37- Larry The Outback
> 
> Unfortunately we will be unable to make this one. I was just getting ready to call Leroy to make firm reservations when it became clear that we would not be able to go. I'm guessing Leroy still has this site held for an Outbacker. It's a great site, but 4WD sure helped backing into it.
> 
> See you all in the fall.
> 
> Ed


We will surely miss you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Leroy called me today and told me that one ours requested to move to space 37, I am waiting for that person to confirm to me and then I can post which space is now open


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Leroy called me today and told me that one ours requested to move to space 37, I am waiting for that person to confirm to me and then I can post which space is now open


I know...but I'm not telling.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Leroy called me today and told me that one ours requested to move to space 37, I am waiting for that person to confirm to me and then I can post which space is now open


I know...but I'm not telling.








[/quote]

ahhh...BUT...do you know who took that( the newly vacated) space? huh? do Ya? neener! I do! Mystery Outbacker!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Leroy called me today and told me that one ours requested to move to space 37, I am waiting for that person to confirm to me and then I can post which space is now open


I know...but I'm not telling.








[/quote]

ahhh...BUT...do you know who took that( the newly vacated) space? huh? do Ya? neener! I do! Mystery Outbacker!
[/quote]

I sure do...I talked him into sending Ed a PM to get the spot. Neerner back at ya!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Leroy called me today and told me that one ours requested to move to space 37, I am waiting for that person to confirm to me and then I can post which space is now open


I know...but I'm not telling.








[/quote]

ahhh...BUT...do you know who took that( the newly vacated) space? huh? do Ya? neener! I do! Mystery Outbacker!
[/quote]

I sure do...I talked him into sending Ed a PM to get the spot. Neerner back at ya!








[/quote]

no, not Ed's place, the place vacated by the person who took Ed's place! so double back atchya!


----------



## cabullydogs




----------



## PDX_Doug

My head hurts!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

sit tight, I'll update the list


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

to bring changes of spaces 37 and 31 to the attention of rally attendees!

A big WELCOME to Jamie and her boys!











Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ********************************APRIL 24-26 2009*************************************
> 
> I have been impressed with Leroy at http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/, and his eagerness to please and accomodate us for our Fall Rally in a few days, so I have planted the flag for our spring rally there as well.
> 
> The need to do the rally in April and the unpredictable weather at that time and the convenience of a building for gathering combined with Leroy's kindness made the location an easy choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Timberlake Campground Website:
> *Located away from highway and train noise. Enjoy privacy and comfort at its finest.
> *
> After attending the PNW Fall Rally 2008 and loving the woodsy sites, it was unanimous vote to use the sites for our Spring Rally. The sites being held for our rally are 28-43, that's 16 sites. If we have bigger turnout and he has sites available ( which he does this early in the process), he'll accomodate you, so call early (like now). Those of us that were at the Fall Rally chose our sites. Don't worry, they are all woodsy, some bigger than others.
> Site 34 will be our gathering site as it is a short site, we are renting it as we did for the Fall Rally, but sooooooo worth it! Asking everyone who attends to split costs of the gathering site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites 26 and 27 as of January 7,2008 are open, not held for Outbackers but still open
> 
> Site 28 -Jozway
> Site 29- still open as of Jan 7, 2008 and held for Outbackers
> Site 30- Greenfamily
> Site 31- JAMIE and her boys! Jamie is the Jamie in ScottandJamie, this is their first Outback Rally since Scott's recent passing. WELCOME Jamie and boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 32- Timber
> Site 33 -Jnk36Jnk
> Site 34- *Gathering Site (but we also have the Hall if weather is bad)
> *Site 35- Bluewedge
> Site 36- DoxieDogLover
> Site 37- 4H1DinaOB
> Site 38- Thunder
> Site 39- Oregon Camper
> Site 40- Crismon4 (also has Tent site 16)
> Site 41- PDXDoug
> Site 42- MV945
> Site 43- Callbullydogs ( traveling the farthest!)
> That shows only 1 open sites , but there are more we can reserve if people keep singing up! Maybe this'll be our annual spring fling rally site?
> You can bring your own firewood if you choose but he also sells it.
> 
> Call for a site by March 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those who can attend


----------



## Oregon_Camper

This is great news. I glad to hear Jamie and her sons will be attending. I'll tell my youngest son and he will be excited. He had a great time with Jamie's oldest son before.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is great news. I glad to hear Jamie and her sons will be attending. I'll tell my youngest son and he will be excited. He had a great time with Jamie's oldest son before.


perhaps Jamie will let us Geocache Nab him!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

ok everyone, the rally will be here before we know it!







so it's time to start thinking about







.

We haven't really established a theme so how about no them, just bring whatever is your favorite!

Let me know what you will be bringing and I'll update -thanks!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is great news. I glad to hear Jamie and her sons will be attending. I'll tell my youngest son and he will be excited. He had a great time with Jamie's oldest son before.


she said her son would love to go Geocaching







.
Her sister in law will be with her and has a 4 yr old daughter and 19 month old boy. Lots of little girls for a change


----------



## greenfamily

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> This is great news. I glad to hear Jamie and her sons will be attending. I'll tell my youngest son and he will be excited. He had a great time with Jamie's oldest son before.


she said her son would love to go Geocaching







.
Her sister in law will be with her and has a 4 yr old daughter and 19 month old boy. Lots of little girls for a change








[/quote]

Doxie,
This is the greenfamily,I needed to let you know that we are un-able to go to this rally now.I have site #30 but I called Leroy yesterday and let him know.Just wanted to let you know so you can use my site for another family.I have to work at my school carnival on that Sat.I will be at the next rally for sure.

Thanks Rick G.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

greenfamily said:


> This is great news. I glad to hear Jamie and her sons will be attending. I'll tell my youngest son and he will be excited. He had a great time with Jamie's oldest son before.


she said her son would love to go Geocaching







.
Her sister in law will be with her and has a 4 yr old daughter and 19 month old boy. Lots of little girls for a change








[/quote]

Doxie,
This is the greenfamily,I needed to let you know that we are un-able to go to this rally now.I have site #30 but I called Leroy yesterday and let him know.Just wanted to let you know so you can use my site for another family.I have to work at my school carnival on that Sat.I will be at the next rally for sure.

Thanks Rick G.
[/quote]

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## mv945

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Her sister in law will be with her and has a 4 yr old daughter and 19 month old boy. Lots of little girls for a change


Oh boy I can hear the princesses and ponies already...lol. Sounds good, Isabella will be thrilled I'm sure!


----------



## cabullydogs

Fingers crossed we can keep our plans. If so, add another two little girls to the list: one almost four years and one almost one year.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

cabullydogs said:


> Fingers crossed we can keep our plans. If so, add another two little girls to the list: one almost four years and one almost one year.


Hey hey hey, NO ifs!your 2 little girls are part of the " lots of little girls " I am referring to!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

greenfamily said:


> This is great news. I glad to hear Jamie and her sons will be attending. I'll tell my youngest son and he will be excited. He had a great time with Jamie's oldest son before.


she said her son would love to go Geocaching







.
Her sister in law will be with her and has a 4 yr old daughter and 19 month old boy. Lots of little girls for a change








[/quote]

Doxie,
This is the greenfamily,I needed to let you know that we are un-able to go to this rally now.I have site #30 but I called Leroy yesterday and let him know.Just wanted to let you know so you can use my site for another family.I have to work at my school carnival on that Sat.I will be at the next rally for sure.

Thanks Rick G.
[/quote]

UPDATE:

Jozway has moved to Space #30


----------



## jozway

Thanks Doxie There will be a couple bbq stuffed mushrooms in it for your troubles.


----------



## cabullydogs

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Fingers crossed we can keep our plans. If so, add another two little girls to the list: one almost four years and one almost one year.


Hey hey hey, NO ifs!your 2 little girls are part of the " lots of little girls " I am referring to!
[/quote]

OK, OK. Just a slight chance of "if".


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jozway said:


> Thanks Doxie There will be a couple bbq stuffed mushrooms in it for your troubles.


----------



## BlueWedge

There is one thing I haven't seen mentioned in this thread DDT.

Did you ask if they added a wifi repeater to the upper resort ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> There is one thing I haven't seen mentioned in this thread DDT.
> 
> Did you ask if they added a wifi repeater to the upper resort ?


Yea...then instead of "working from home" (as I always do) and I can go a few days early and be "working from outback".


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Needed to bump this up to the front to give some info and ask a question









Leroy says those that are in need of Wi Fi are welcome to A: sit on couch in his office when he's in there or feel free to go into the meeting hall and you can sit in kitchen area and he'll let us turn heat on in there.

Now here is the question: we have the hall reserved to us in case of less than pleasant weather ( includes the kitchen) . It is a $40 rental fee plus $1 head. This is one time charge for all 3 days. He has covered the windows with plastic and says if everyone brings firewood and you get fire going in the fireplace it stays nice and cozy. ( probably wouldn't hurt to bring a couple space heaters?) .

The $40 would be split between each trailer and each family would be responsible for giving Leroy $1 a person for each family member. Last year I covered the cost of the gathering camping spot ( with a couple people slipping me a few bucks-thank you!) and plan on covering it this year as well.

In the event it is decided we don't want the hall reserved to us we can still go into the kitchen and sit and get wifi if no other group is using the building.

So give me some feedback if you want us to reserve the building so I can let Leroy know-thanks!

(personally, I am not sure we can trust weather in April! however, if we don't reserve the building, who has the biggest rv for gathering indoors? oh yeah-CRISMON'S! how much weight can those axles support Gordon?







)

Doxie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Taylin will be with us time ( can't have Bella there and not bring Taylin!). The doggies don't know they are planning staying home if my plan of trading with my daughter...... 2 dogs for her daughter works out.

Taylin's 5th bday is April 29th so I am going to bring a bday cake. Anyone else having a bday around that time?


----------



## mv945

Well, Bella turns 4 on March 28, so she will have already done all the b-day festivities, but it will be fun to celebrate Taylin's!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> So give me some feedback if you want us to reserve the building so I can let Leroy know-thanks!
> 
> (personally, I am not sure we can trust weather in April! however, if we don't reserve the building, who has the biggest rv for gathering indoors? oh yeah-CRISMON'S! how much weight can those axles support Gordon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Doxie


I vote for reserving the hall.


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Oregon_Camper said:


> So give me some feedback if you want us to reserve the building so I can let Leroy know-thanks!
> 
> (personally, I am not sure we can trust weather in April! however, if we don't reserve the building, who has the biggest rv for gathering indoors? oh yeah-CRISMON'S! how much weight can those axles support Gordon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Doxie


I vote for reserving the hall.








[/quote]

The Hall sounds like a good idea - never know what the weather will do in April


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> So give me some feedback if you want us to reserve the building so I can let Leroy know-thanks!
> 
> (personally, I am not sure we can trust weather in April! however, if we don't reserve the building, who has the biggest rv for gathering indoors? oh yeah-CRISMON'S! how much weight can those axles support Gordon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Doxie


I vote for reserving the hall.








[/quote]

X2


----------



## jnk36jnk

I think we should be reserving the building. The weather in the gorge, in April, is too unreliable to count on a good evening for the potlcuk, and a contribution from each of us for should not be a deal breaker for anyone.


----------



## BlueWedge

I would encourage the hall over the extra space. A very nice place.


----------



## jozway

Looks like the Hall has it.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

it appears the tribe







has spoken







. Be sure to bring wood to contribute to the fireplace!

Would it be a good idea to keep the extra spot for campfire gathering and singing campfire songs and drinking campfire beverages and telling campfire lies?







or let it go and just plan on using the hall for the whole time?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Well, Bella turns 4 on March 28, so she will have already done all the b-day festivities, but it will be fun to celebrate Taylin's!


Wasn't it just yesterday the Taylin's momma turned 5? if not, how come I remember that day clear as a bell? Where DOES time go?


----------



## cabullydogs

Please keep the hall and the extra site as it should be at minimal cost to everyone (what....$10 to $15/family?) And our youngest will be turning one on April 28th!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BUMPETY BUMP BUMP








March 13th, 2009
Time to get the tastebuds fired up and let me know what you're bringing!








If you wanna add how many in your party and ages of kids and boy/girl info, I'll add it!




Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ********************************APRIL 24-26 2009*************************************
> 
> I have been impressed with Leroy at http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/, and his eagerness to please and accomodate us for our Fall Rally in a few days, so I have planted the flag for our spring rally there as well.
> 
> The need to do the rally in April and the unpredictable weather at that time and the convenience of a building for gathering combined with Leroy's kindness made the location an easy choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Timberlake Campground Website:
> *Located away from highway and train noise. Enjoy privacy and comfort at its finest.
> *
> After attending the PNW Fall Rally 2008 and loving the woodsy sites, it was unanimous vote to use the sites for our Spring Rally. The sites being held for our rally are 28-43, that's 16 sites. If we have bigger turnout and he has sites available ( which he does this early in the process), he'll accomodate you, so call early (like now). Those of us that were at the Fall Rally chose our sites. Don't worry, they are all woodsy, some bigger than others.
> Site 34 will be our gathering site as it is a short site, we are renting it as we did for the Fall Rally, but sooooooo worth it! Asking everyone who attends to split costs of the gathering site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check with Leroy if sites 26 and 27 are still open
> 
> Site 28 -still open and held for Outbackers until March 13th
> 
> Site 29- still open and held for Outbackers until March 13th
> 
> Site 30- Jozway
> 
> Site 31- JAMIE and her boys! Jamie is the Jamie in ScottandJamie, this is their first Outback Rally since Scott's recent passing. WELCOME Jamie and boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 32- Timber
> 
> Site 33 -Jnk36Jnk
> 
> Site 34- *Gathering Site (but we also have the Hall if weather is bad)
> 
> *Site 35- Bluewedge
> 
> Site 36- DoxieDogLover
> *Dish= Crockpot Chili and bags of corn chips ( I'll provide bowls)
> 2 Adults and 5 year old grandaughter
> 
> *Site 37- 4H1DinaOB
> 
> Site 38- Thunder
> 
> Site 39- Oregon Camper
> 
> Site 40- Crismon4 (also has Tent site 16)
> 
> Site 41- PDXDoug
> 
> Site 42- MV945
> 
> Site 43- Callbullydogs ( traveling the farthest!)
> 
> That shows only 2 open sites , but there are more we can reserve if people keep singing up! Maybe this'll be our annual spring fling rally site?
> 
> You can bring your own firewood if you choose but he also sells it.
> 
> Call for a site by March 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those who can attend


Updates gathered from subsequent posts after the first original posting:

The Hall is ours and the windows have been covered with plastic. Fireplace and propane heaters will keep us warm. Bring wood if you can.

Remember to pay Leroy for each person in your party which is $1 a head for the hall use at the time of check in. I'll pay the rental fee of $40 for the hall and will accept donations







Did I say $40, I meant $400









Site 34 is our extra site to used for hanging out and gathering around the campfire.

Wifi accessible in the hall. There are tables. The hall is ours the entire time we are there. I'll see if I can get more than one key.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I was thinking we might bring some Beefcake Jerky, or maybe honey buns. For dessert Hershey's Kisses sound good, but we will be leaving the Lemon Cake at home.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> I was thinking we might bring some Beefcake Jerky, or maybe honey buns. For dessert Hershey's Kisses sound good, but we will be leaving the Lemon Cake at home.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


ok Mr., you think I can't read between the lines? hmm..do Ya? YOU ARE NOT FUNNY! ( private joke here folks and HE IS NOT FUNNY







)

Don't forget Mr Forum Man, your DW is not safe!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was thinking we might bring some Beefcake Jerky, or maybe honey buns. For dessert Hershey's Kisses sound good, but we will be leaving the Lemon Cake at home.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


ok Mr., you think I can't read between the lines? hmm..do Ya? YOU ARE NOT FUNNY! ( private joke here folks and HE IS NOT FUNNY







)

Don't forget Mr Forum Man, your DW is not safe!








[/quote]

Why, whatever do you mean Miss Scarlet?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> I was thinking we might bring some Beefcake Jerky, or maybe honey buns. For dessert Hershey's Kisses sound good, but we will be leaving the Lemon Cake at home.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


ok Mr., you think I can't read between the lines? hmm..do Ya? YOU ARE NOT FUNNY! ( private joke here folks and HE IS NOT FUNNY







)

Don't forget Mr Forum Man, your DW is not safe!








[/quote]

Why, whatever do you mean Miss Scarlet?








[/quote]







Frankly my dear.....

You're gonna be scarlet after I hurt you mister







.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was thinking we might bring some Beefcake Jerky, or maybe honey buns. For dessert Hershey's Kisses sound good, but we will be leaving the Lemon Cake at home.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


ok Mr., you think I can't read between the lines? hmm..do Ya? YOU ARE NOT FUNNY! ( private joke here folks and HE IS NOT FUNNY







)

Don't forget Mr Forum Man, your DW is not safe!








[/quote]

Why, whatever do you mean Miss Scarlet?








[/quote]







Frankly my dear.....

You're gonna be scarlet after I hurt you mister







.
[/quote]

Whoa! Tawnya... What happend to you post count! Must be a bug in the new upgrade.

Made you look!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Whoa! Tawnya... What happend to you post count! Must be a bug in the new upgrade.
> 
> Made you look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Whoa..that is down right mean....









Note to self...stay on Doug's good side.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Note to thy self: hurt every side that Doug has-Good,Bad, and Evil


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Note to thy self: hurt every side that Doug has-Good,Bad, and Evil


Ya know...you're just going to have to let us all in on this super secret thing-a-ma-jg.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Note to thy self: hurt every side that Doug has-Good,Bad, and Evil


Ya know...you're just going to have to let us all in on this super secret thing-a-ma-jg.
[/quote]

I can't publicly







but if you pm me, I will


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Note to thy self: hurt every side that Doug has-Good,Bad, and Evil


Ya know...you're just going to have to let us all in on this super secret thing-a-ma-jg.
[/quote]

I can't publicly







but if you pm me, I will
[/quote]

PM sent...


----------



## PDX_Doug

Lasagna
Enchiladas
Roast beast
Omelettes
Yorkshire pudding

So many yummy options... so little time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Lasagna
> Enchiladas
> Roast beast
> Omelettes
> Yorkshire pudding
> 
> So many yummy options... so little time!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Roast BEAST?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Or maybe we could do...

Lobster,
Eggrolls,
Rigatoni,
Oysters or
Yankee pot roast for a main dish.

+ for dessert we could have...

Tiramisu (an Italian dessert),
Angel food cake,
Watermelon (well, yeah!),
Neopolitan ice cream for the kids,
Yogurt smoothies, and of course
Apple pie

YUM!








What do you guys think?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Those look great Doug...how about adding

Kabobs
Ice Cream
Steak
Salmon
Iced Tea
Nachos
Garlic Bread

Man...I'm ready to EAT!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug

We could go really international!...

Italian sausage or
Nasi-Goreng (fried rice)

Artichoke hearts (Must have our veggies!)

Tamales
Ravioli
Escargot, and we can't forget...
Eskimo pies!

We're on a roll now! If there is one thing we PNW Outbackers have, its a PASSION for great food!


----------



## wolfwood

Have you guys considered a dessert potluck with:

Oatmeal Cookies
Vanilla Ice Cream
Eclairs
Rice Pudding

Tiramisu (I'll 2nd that!!!)
Huckleberries
Espresso (gotta have the strong stuff so you can stay awake ALLLLLLLLL night!)

Tangerines
Oranges
Papaya

MMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## cabullydogs

There are only two desserts needed: Smores and Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies!


----------



## WACOUGAR

cabullydogs said:


> There are only two desserts needed: Smores and Thin Mint Girl Scout cookies!


OK, I know we aren't going to this one, but I have to chime in here. I used to think the Thin Mints were the best, but now it's the Tag A Longs!!! Frozen Tag A Longs can't be beat!! I was out with my daughter this morning selling. I am sooooo glad this was the last weekend.

Wish we could join you all. Maybe next year.

Kelly


----------



## jnk36jnk

How about Chili Verde Pork Tacos, and Applesauce Cake? That will be the D & J contribution. j


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> Or maybe we could do...
> 
> Lobster,
> Eggrolls,
> Rigatoni,
> Oysters or
> Yankee pot roast for a main dish.
> 
> + for dessert we could have...
> 
> Tiramisu (an Italian dessert),
> Angel food cake,
> Watermelon (well, yeah!),
> Neopolitan ice cream for the kids,
> Yogurt smoothies, and of course
> Apple pie
> 
> YUM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[No message]


----------



## jozway

Sorry Guys we will be unable to attend due to family conflicts. I will call Leroy in the morning and let him know.
Thanks Joe


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jozway said:


> Sorry Guys we will be unable to attend due to family conflicts. I will call Leroy in the morning and let him know.
> Thanks Joe


say it isn't so







No Jozway, No Dozer, No Shrooms. I might not be able to survive it! Sniffle


----------



## Scottyfish

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *No Shrooms.* I might not be able to survive it! Sniffle


Doesn't your DH's occupation look strongly against this type of activity????


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scottyfish said:


> *No Shrooms.* I might not be able to survive it! Sniffle


Doesn't your DH's occupation look strongly against this type of activity????

[/quote]

On the contrary! He totally supports " shrooms" being part of our activity!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *No Shrooms.* I might not be able to survive it! Sniffle


Doesn't your DH's occupation look strongly against this type of activity????

[/quote]

On the contrary! He totally supports " shrooms" being part of our activity!








[/quote]

And he doesn't give tickets for doing 70mph in a 55mph zone.









...rumor has it was was leading the pack to the Ice Cave last Fall and I was doing 70mph ahead of him. Yikes!!


----------



## Scottyfish

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *No Shrooms.* I might not be able to survive it! Sniffle


Doesn't your DH's occupation look strongly against this type of activity????

[/quote]

On the contrary! He totally supports " shrooms" being part of our activity!








[/quote]

Uh, that would be "inconsistent and incompatible" activity around here.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scottyfish said:


> *No Shrooms.* I might not be able to survive it! Sniffle


Doesn't your DH's occupation look strongly against this type of activity????

[/quote]

On the contrary! He totally supports " shrooms" being part of our activity!








[/quote]

Uh, that would be "inconsistent and incompatible" activity around here.....








[/quote]

it's going to be really inconsistent since our "supplier" isn't coming to the rally


----------



## Scott and Jamie

The boys and I will be bring some Potato Salad. My first post...I hope it works. See you all soon!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scott and Jamie said:


> The boys and I will be bring some Potato Salad. My first post...I hope it works. See you all soon!


Looking forward to seeing you and your boys.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

glad you are making it Jamie! your entire family is welcome so bring em all!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hey...just wanted everyone to know that Friday the 24th is our youngest son's 10th birthday and we will be bringing a big cake and we'd like to get everyone together at our site to sing Happy Birthday.
















Then of course you'll be rewarded for your effort with a piece of cake. Yum!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey...just wanted everyone to know that Friday the 24th is our youngest son's 10th birthday and we will be bringing a big cake and we'd like to get everyone together at our site to sing Happy Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course you'll be rewarded for your effort with a piece of cake. Yum!!


Hi Jim! did you see post #75 ? maybe we can combine our efforts?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hey...just wanted everyone to know that Friday the 24th is our youngest son's 10th birthday and we will be bringing a big cake and we'd like to get everyone together at our site to sing Happy Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course you'll be rewarded for your effort with a piece of cake. Yum!!


Hi Jim! did you see post #75 ? maybe we can combine our efforts?








[/quote]

Appears I missed that....

I'll bring the cake...you bring ice cream?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey...just wanted everyone to know that Friday the 24th is our youngest son's 10th birthday and we will be bringing a big cake and we'd like to get everyone together at our site to sing Happy Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course you'll be rewarded for your effort with a piece of cake. Yum!!


Hi Jim! did you see post #75 ? maybe we can combine our efforts?








[/quote]

Appears I missed that....

I'll bring the cake...you bring ice cream?








[/quote]

works for me!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hey everyone...

Just a quick reminder that the deadline to get your spot for the Thanksgiving Rally is April 18th. 
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233

Hope to get the place full!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey...just wanted everyone to know that Friday the 24th is our youngest son's 10th birthday and we will be bringing a big cake and we'd like to get everyone together at our site to sing Happy Birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then of course you'll be rewarded for your effort with a piece of cake. Yum!!


Hi Jim! did you see post #75 ? maybe we can combine our efforts?








[/quote]

Appears I missed that....

I'll bring the cake...you bring ice cream?








[/quote]
oh , forgot, plz make the cake Jonas Brothers, HIgh School Musical, I Carly, Hannah Montana or Disney Princess








Ha ha ha!








What, your boy wouldn't like that?









I'd like to bring some girlie party favors for girls, you wanna bring some for boys?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> oh , forgot, plz make the cake Jonas Brothers, HIgh School Musical, I Carly, Hannah Montana or Disney Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, your boy wouldn't like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to bring some girlie party favors for girls, you wanna bring some for boys?


Jonas who? Why is Hanna in Montana?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> oh , forgot, plz make the cake Jonas Brothers, HIgh School Musical, I Carly, Hannah Montana or Disney Princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha ha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, your boy wouldn't like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to bring some girlie party favors for girls, you wanna bring some for boys?


Jonas who? Why is Hanna in Montana?








[/quote]


----------



## jnk36jnk

Am I the only one getting antsy for this rally? Haven't been camping since we were at Cape D, way back in February, Presidents Day weekend, 41 days ago, with another 25 to go. 66 days is just way to long without hooking up and going somewhere!!


----------



## mv945

66 days? We haven't been since October in Leavenworth. Antsy is not the word...








We also were *just* informed by our 16yo daughter that her prom is....wait for it....you got it.....April 25th!!






















So, we are cussing and discussing our options, one of which is it may be just Bella and I going on this first trip of the year. Stay tuned...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> Am I the only one getting antsy for this rally? Haven't been camping since we were at Cape D, way back in February, Presidents Day weekend, 41 days ago, with another 25 to go. 66 days is just way to long without hooking up and going somewhere!!


Same here Jodi (or Dean).

Looking forward to this Rally for SURE!!!!


----------



## 4H1DinaOB

Is there an updated list for the Potluck - who's bringing what? We need to figure out what we should contribute. Suggestions?
thanks,
Jonathan


----------



## PDX_Doug

I was just looking for that myself!

There is a list in the first post of the thread, but I don't know if it's being kept up to date or not. That would be the perfect place for the 'official' list.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Knock...Knock...









Wagonmaster...your services are required at the food arrangement department.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> I was just looking for that myself!
> 
> There is a list in the first post of the thread, but I don't know if it's being kept up to date or not. That would be the perfect place for the 'official' list.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


um, scuse me? Little do you know Mr Forum Man, That IS the updated list - so there!







So cmon everyone, tell me what your grub is gonna be!








I was starting to think that Jamie, the JNK's and myself were the only ones bringing food and Oregon_Camper bringing dessert!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Knock...Knock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster...your services are required at the food arrangement department.


Ho Hum, been sittin here







since post #61 and #86 waiting for people to tell me what they are bringing...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> 66 days? We haven't been since October in Leavenworth. Antsy is not the word...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We also were *just* informed by our 16yo daughter that her prom is....wait for it....you got it.....April 25th!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, we are cussing and discussing our options, one of which is it may be just Bella and I going on this first trip of the year. Stay tuned...


If you and Bella don't come then YOU get on the phone and call one broken hearted Taylin and tell her!









I have an idea!







tell the 16 year old and her friends that WE will do the prom at Timberlake! yeah! Camping style, with a romantic campfire for dancing while 20 Chaperones keep an eye on them! We can sing campfire songs for their Prom Music, I do believe the PDX's DS is learning the harmonica and the dogs can all howl for back up vocals. We'll have plenty of food and Smores for Post Prom dessert, they'll all be in before dark, we know for a fact there will not be alcohol for them cuz the Chaperones will be drinking it. Wow, am I a problem solver or what? You're welcome!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Knock...Knock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster...your services are required at the food arrangement department.


Ho Hum, been sittin here







since post #61 and #86 waiting for people to tell me what they are bringing...








[/quote]

Oh that is sooooo many pages back. Do you really expect me actually go back and LOOK? Come one...









I want to have everything done for me and to simply show up and WHOLLA the food is there.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Knock...Knock...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmaster...your services are required at the food arrangement department.


Ho Hum, been sittin here







since post #61 and #86 waiting for people to tell me what they are bringing...








[/quote]

Oh that is sooooo many pages back. Do you really expect me actually go back and LOOK? Come one...









I want to have everything done for me and to simply show up and WHOLLA the food is there.








[/quote]


----------



## cabullydogs

Maybe you can guide me here. Scott is the one who set all this up, but I'll be the one actually filling the OB with food. So are we potlucking on one night or every night? Help me out and I can tell you what I can bring.

And, I'm getting nervous, this will be our longest drive with the ob and two kids!

Meredith


----------



## jnk36jnk

Meredith...our pot luck gathering will be on Saturday night. And we usually have a ton of food!!!! This is because everyone is usually traveling on Friday. Have a safe trip and we will see you in a few weeks. Jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Meredith...our pot luck gathering will be on Saturday night. And we usually have a ton of food!!!! This is because everyone is usually traveling on Friday. Have a safe trip and we will see you in a few weeks. Jodi


What Jodi said! Just bring whatever one of your favorite or easiest dishes is. We post it so we don't end up with 12 pots of chili and 6 birthday cakes


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Meredith...our pot luck gathering will be on Saturday night. And we usually have a ton of food!!!! This is because everyone is usually traveling on Friday. Have a safe trip and we will see you in a few weeks. Jodi


What Jodi said! Just bring whatever one of your favorite or easiest dishes is. We post it so we don't end up with 12 pots of chili and 6 birthday cakes








[/quote]

....12 pots of chili would make for a dangerous campfire later that night.


----------



## PDX_Doug

I'll bring the copy of _Blazing Saddles_ and a projector!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> I'll bring the copy of _Blazing Saddles_ and a projector!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


That is the EXACT image that was running through my mind...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

what's a projector?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what's a projector?


You'll know soon enough, as we "project" on your Outback all night long (which also come with drinking and talking too loud)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> what's a projector?


You'll know soon enough, as we "project" on your Outback all night long (which also come with drinking and talking too loud)
[/quote]

Oh! THAT projector!







well, if you drink and party and keep Tay awake or wake her up then YOU Mr Oregon Camper can deal with the grouchy five year old female the next day


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> what's a projector?


You'll know soon enough, as we "project" on your Outback all night long (which also come with drinking and talking too loud)
[/quote]

Oh! THAT projector!







well, if you drink and party and keep Tay awake or wake her up then YOU Mr Oregon Camper can deal with the grouchy five year old female the next day








[/quote]

So, banging on the side of your Outback and growling like a big ole' bear at 3am isn't the best thing to do?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

and what does Rick do for a living? Nope, not coppin, he SHOOTS BEARS!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> and what does Rick do for a living? Nope, not coppin, he SHOOTS BEARS!


I've been training for the Portland Marathon...so I think I can outrun those random bullets.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> and what does Rick do for a living? Nope, not coppin, he SHOOTS BEARS!


I've been training for the Portland Marathon...so I think I can outrun those random bullets.








[/quote]

that's funny!


----------



## Scottyfish

Oregon_Camper said:


> and what does Rick do for a living? Nope, not coppin, he SHOOTS BEARS!


I've been training for the Portland Marathon...so I think I can outrun those random bullets.








[/quote]
Marathons huh....aren't those considered long-distance events. I would think sprint training might be in order so you can beat the bullet's pace of over 900 ft/sec.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scottyfish said:


> and what does Rick do for a living? Nope, not coppin, he SHOOTS BEARS!


I've been training for the Portland Marathon...so I think I can outrun those random bullets.








[/quote]
Marathons huh....aren't those considered long-distance events. I would think sprint training might be in order so you can beat the bullet's pace of over 900 ft/sec.
[/quote]

OK...so I might have to rethink my plans..


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> and what does Rick do for a living? Nope, not coppin, he SHOOTS BEARS!


I've been training for the Portland Marathon...so I think I can outrun those random bullets.








[/quote]
Marathons huh....aren't those considered long-distance events. I would think sprint training might be in order so you can beat the bullet's pace of over 900 ft/sec.
[/quote]

OK...so I might have to rethink my plans..








[/quote]

solution -> body armor

Still deciding on potluck dish


----------



## Scottyfish

BlueWedge said:


> solution -> body armor


If only that worked every time.....


----------



## BlueWedge

Speaking of hunting, body armor and potlucks.

Bear is closed but opening day of westside fresh water fishing (trout) starts on the 25th @ 12:00am/0000. The closest lake seems to be Kidney between by North Bonneville and Stevenson. I have no other details on the lake.

Here is a link to regulations etc. Washington Fishing I checked and it looks like they have planted a few fish with some bigger broodstock.

Still having difficulty with this potluck thing. Safe to say it will contain meat but I need to check with management.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> and what does Rick do for a living? Nope, not coppin, he SHOOTS BEARS!


I've been training for the Portland Marathon...so I think I can outrun those random bullets.








[/quote]
Marathons huh....aren't those considered long-distance events. I would think sprint training might be in order so you can beat the bullet's pace of over 900 ft/sec.
[/quote]

OK...so I might have to rethink my plans..








[/quote]

Yanno Mr. Oregon Camper Man, this year, you have to behave even more. Ya see, Rick has reinforcements attending this rally and well you might wanna mind your P's and Q's mister! Oh, one more thing, watch that speedometer this year!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Spoke with the DW last night and we are going to bring (besides the birthday cake) the fixings for chicken pot pies. They will be upside down and we'll have you put the biscuit on the bottom of your bowl and then the chicken on top of that. We don't have enough of those fancy ceramic bowls to bake it normally. It will be goooooood.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Yanno Mr. Oregon Camper Man, this year, you have to behave even more. Ya see, Rick has reinforcements attending this rally and well you might wanna mind your P's and Q's mister! Oh, one more thing, watch that odometer this year!


Oh sure...make it even HARDER for me to get away with doing 75mph in a 55mph zone.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yanno Mr. Oregon Camper Man, this year, you have to behave even more. Ya see, Rick has reinforcements attending this rally and well you might wanna mind your P's and Q's mister! Oh, one more thing, watch that odometer this year!


Oh sure...make it even HARDER for me to get away with doing 75mph in a 55mph zone.








[/quote]

didn't Rick say you were doing 105?







all I remember is the paint flying off of our truck while trying to keep up with you and all the cars swerving off the roads because you were scaring oncoming traffic


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> didn't Rick say you were doing 105?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I remember is the paint flying off of our truck while trying to keep up with you and all the cars swerving off the roads because you were scaring oncoming traffic


Don't think my DW would allow me to reach that speed. I'd be sport'n a welt across my body that would really really really look like the back of her left hand. ....i'm just saying.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> didn't Rick say you were doing 105?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I remember is the paint flying off of our truck while trying to keep up with you and all the cars swerving off the roads because you were scaring oncoming traffic


Don't think my DW would allow me to reach that speed. I'd be sport'n a welt across my body that would really really really look like the back of her left hand. ....i'm just saying.








[/quote]

Rick and I clearly remember her screaming for you to drive faster


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> didn't Rick say you were doing 105?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I remember is the paint flying off of our truck while trying to keep up with you and all the cars swerving off the roads because you were scaring oncoming traffic


Don't think my DW would allow me to reach that speed. I'd be sport'n a welt across my body that would really really really look like the back of her left hand. ....i'm just saying.








[/quote]

Rick and I clearly remember her screaming for you to drive faster
[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> didn't Rick say you were doing 105?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I remember is the paint flying off of our truck while trying to keep up with you and all the cars swerving off the roads because you were scaring oncoming traffic


Don't think my DW would allow me to reach that speed. I'd be sport'n a welt across my body that would really really really look like the back of her left hand. ....i'm just saying.








[/quote]

Rick and I clearly remember her screaming for you to drive faster and we were all going so fast to stay with you that PDX flew right past the Watermelon stand and didn't even see it.
[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug

Speaking of the rally... er, we were speaking of the rally on this thread, weren't we?

I seem to remember someplace back there, there were posts about the rally.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Speaking of the rally... er, we were speaking of the rally on this thread, weren't we?
> 
> I seem to remember someplace back there, there were posts about the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hey...I tossed in my pot luck item a few posts back. That counts as a real rally post.

Now...back to the fun stuff.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Speaking of the rally... er, we were speaking of the rally on this thread, weren't we?
> 
> I seem to remember someplace back there, there were posts about the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hey...I tossed in my pot luck item a few posts back. That counts as a real rally post.

Now...back to the fun stuff.....








[/quote]
He started it!







okay , okay....back the rally posts. (but he started it)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Speaking of the rally... er, we were speaking of the rally on this thread, weren't we?
> 
> I seem to remember someplace back there, there were posts about the rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Hey...I tossed in my pot luck item a few posts back. That counts as a real rally post.

Now...back to the fun stuff.....








[/quote]
He started it!







okay , okay....back the rally posts. (but he started it)
[/quote]

(did not)


----------



## jnk36jnk

You people need to go to your rooms. I don't care who started it! Don't make me come up there!!!! j


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> You people need to go to your rooms. I don't care who started it! Don't make me come up there!!!! j


..not fair. Just cause she is older you take HER side.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> You people need to go to your rooms. I don't care who started it! Don't make me come up there!!!! j


Neener, Jim got in trouble.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> You people need to go to your rooms. I don't care who started it! Don't make me come up there!!!! j


..not fair. Just cause she is older you take HER side.








[/quote]









Ok, I am done. PDX is gonna X us off his forum if we don't behave







(and it'll be all Jim's fault. Will too)


----------



## Scottyfish

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You people need to go to your rooms. I don't care who started it! Don't make me come up there!!!! j


..not fair. Just cause she is older you take HER side.








[/quote]









Ok, I am done. PDX is gonna X us off his forum if we don't behave







(and it'll be all Jim's fault. Will too)
[/quote]
Well, if he did, it would certainly give the server a nice rest.







Between you two, there would be roughly 20% less activity.









Sorry, I just had to say it.

Just so the cat is out of the bag (Doxie already knows this, and a lot more she is not supposed to share yet), Cabullydogs is the DW, and I am the DH. We are gearing up for the trip, so let us know what you would like us to bring.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scottyfish said:


> Well, if he did, it would certainly give the server a nice rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between you two, there would be roughly 20% less activity.


Think of it as 20% less fun you'd be having.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, if he did, it would certainly give the server a nice rest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between you two, there would be roughly 20% less activity.


Think of it as 20% less fun you'd be having.








[/quote]








and 20% less trouble we'd be in with PDX


----------



## PDX_Doug

<sigh>


----------



## BlueWedge

We are bringing a spiral ham for the potluck.

We are still planning to try and get a bit of opening day fishing in. Anyone fished Kidney lake ?

Everyone bringing their chains ? Just in case.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Hush yo mouth!!!!


----------



## Scottyfish

Ok, here's a real post:

Our plans are to head up via I-5 and stop over in Eugene to visit with family for a day or so. We will leave Eugene, and head up to the campground on Thursday morning to stay through Sunday. On the return trip, I would like to head down Hwy 97. I know it is a two-lane highway for the most part and not the most ideal for our combination, but it provides different scenery. What time do you all plan on breaking camp on Sunday? We are planning on two days to get us back home, so we will need a place to stop for Sunday night. Any suggestions? Somewhere around Bend or more south would make for a decent day's travel on Monday are my thoughts. However, I am definately open to expert opinions. I think I will bring our generator along for the trip so a dry camp or location would suffice.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jnk36jnk

A group of us Outbacker's spent a weekend at La Pine State Park which is just little south of Bend over Memorial Day weekend, last year. We had rain, snow, sleet, hail and sun. In spite of all that we had a great time. The camp ground was nice and I think we all enjoyed our stay. jodi


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> Hush yo mouth!!!!


you tell em Jodi! or Dean or whoever posted this!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> A group of us Outbacker's spent a weekend at La Pine State Park which is just little south of Bend over Memorial Day weekend, last year. We had rain, snow, sleet, hail and sun. In spite of all that we had a great time. The camp ground was nice and I think we all enjoyed our stay. jodi


Great Suggestion Jodi! I would go back to Lapine in a heart beat, very pretty. You could go to the Lava Fields too.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scottyfish said:


> Ok, here's a real post:
> 
> Our plans are to head up via I-5 and stop over in Eugene to visit with family for a day or so. We will leave Eugene, and head up to the campground on Thursday morning to stay through Sunday. On the return trip, I would like to head down Hwy 97. I know it is a two-lane highway for the most part and not the most ideal for our combination, but it provides different scenery. What time do you all plan on breaking camp on Sunday? We are planning on two days to get us back home, so we will need a place to stop for Sunday night. Any suggestions? Somewhere around Bend or more south would make for a decent day's travel on Monday are my thoughts. However, I am definately open to expert opinions. I think I will bring our generator along for the trip so a dry camp or location would suffice.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


You say you'll have your generator...are you looking for a "dry" campground or will you want full hookups? At Timerlake, we will only have power/water...no sewer. So you will have to dump somewhere. BTW...the city of Madras has a great public dump station at the water treatment facility. It is about 125 miles from Timerlake. (Public dump station adjacent to City Public Works; west on B St from US97/US 26 at north end of town. $3 donation requested.)

Are you in a rush to get home? If not, there are some awesome lake around the Bend area that offer up some of the best dry camping in Oregon. Let me know, and I can work up a list for you.

I've heard good things about the The LaPine State Park that was suggested by jnk36jnk, but when not attending an Outbacker Rally we dry camp, so I've never tried the LaPine State Park.
*
*


----------



## Scottyfish

At the latest, we need to be home by very early afternoon on Tuesday. I realize that the campgound is 2/3rds hook-up, so the generator will not be necessary. However, I may bring it along as a "just-in-case" option. This plan, of course, is subject to change. A place to stay, not too far off the beaten path would be good for Sunday night, we can always wander around a bit on Monday, then head a bit further south, perhaps the Lake Shasta area for Monday night. That would give us a fairly easy cruise to home on Tuesday.

I appreciate all the suggestions so far.


----------



## cabullydogs

Ok, sign us up for Corn Chowder.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scottyfish said:


> At the latest, we need to be home by very early afternoon on Tuesday. I realize that the campgound is 2/3rds hook-up, so the generator will not be necessary. However, I may bring it along as a "just-in-case" option. This plan, of course, is subject to change. A place to stay, not too far off the beaten path would be good for Sunday night, we can always wander around a bit on Monday, then head a bit further south, perhaps the Lake Shasta area for Monday night. That would give us a fairly easy cruise to home on Tuesday.
> 
> I appreciate all the suggestions so far.


Then you're probably better off going with a mainstream campground.

Here is a link to some of the remote sites we like. This is more of a fishing site, but all the location offer dry camping as well.
http://159.121.106.106/osmb/index.cfm?fuse...amp;countyUID=9


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Saturday...

On Saturday morning/afternoon, the OC crew will be heading out to the Ice Caves again (thinking there will be a LOT more ice this time of year) and we will also be checking out some campgrounds future up that might offer some motorcycle riding. We're not bring the motorcycles on this trip, just checking out some spot.

Might do some Geocaching as well.

If anyone is interested, then let's all plan on taking off around 10-10:30am.

Doxie....tell Rick I'll try to keep it under 75mph this time, but it would be better if he could lead the way with a portable police light on top of his truck....think Starsky and Hutch.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Saturday...
> 
> On Saturday morning/afternoon, the OC crew will be heading out to the Ice Caves again (thinking there will be a LOT more ice this time of year) and we will also be checking out some campgrounds future up that might offer some motorcycle riding. We're not bring the motorcycles on this trip, just checking out some spot.
> 
> Might do some Geocaching as well.
> 
> If anyone is interested, then let's all plan on taking off around 10-10:30am.
> 
> Doxie....tell Rick I'll try to keep it under 75mph this time, but it would be better if he could lead the way with a portable police light on top of his truck....think Starsky and Hutch.


MIGHT do a Geocache? MIGHT? are you ok?









Ice Caves is a go I am sure with Rick ,he is always up to adventure!

you have to lead the way, it's more fun trying to drive that fast and not crash







None of knew our vehicles could go over 100


----------



## BlueWedge

FYI - Ice Caves - I would check the roads

Carson-Guler Road - 12/12/2008: Closed for winter recreation


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Site 29 has been filled and if I were immature I'd say " I know something you don't know" 
or










but I'm not so I won't


----------



## Oregon_Camper

*** Day After Thanksgiving Rally ***

Just wanted to make sure everyone knows the deadline for getting a site in our loop for the "Day After Thanksgiving" rally is April 18th.

Please click on the link below to get more information and then SIGN UP!!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...=25233&st=0


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Site 29 has been filled and if I were immature I'd say " I know something you don't know"
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm not so I won't


You're kidding right? They told me yesterday they were coming. So there..


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Site 29 has been filled and if I were immature I'd say " I know something you don't know"
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm not so I won't


You're kidding right? They told me yesterday they were coming. So there..








[/quote]
nice try OC! is it a they? he? she? how many dogs? how many kids? you are gonna flunk the quiz ya know!


----------



## jnk36jnk

You two are incorrigible!! j


----------



## mv945

Well, it's looking more and more like it will be just Isabella and myself having some father/daughter quality time camping. I am both a little scared and excited.








I am sure it will be fun and rewarding. Hmm, next question is, what to bring for the potluck.... I'll get back to you on that...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Site 29 has been filled and if I were immature I'd say " I know something you don't know"
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm not so I won't


You're kidding right? They told me yesterday they were coming. So there..








[/quote]
nice try OC! is it a they? he? she? how many dogs? how many kids? you are gonna flunk the quiz ya know!
[/quote]

Let's just say I like their name...a lot.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

jnk36jnk said:


> You two are incorrigible!! j


He started it


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Site 29 has been filled and if I were immature I'd say " I know something you don't know"
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm not so I won't


You're kidding right? They told me yesterday they were coming. So there..








[/quote]
nice try OC! is it a they? he? she? how many dogs? how many kids? you are gonna flunk the quiz ya know!
[/quote]

Let's just say I like their name...a lot.
[/quote]

Duck.... something ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

BlueWedge said:


> Duck.... something ?


----------



## OregonCampin

Now now - no fighting kids!

It is us - OregonCampin that is the mystery guest for the Spring Rally - gotta give that new truck a good run to see how it does you know!!!! I promise not to bring tooooooo much Duck stuff with me! (tee hee!!!!)

We will be bringing a pretty good load of wood with is. Have not decided on the pot luck item as of yet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Duck.... something ?











[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Site 29 has been filled and if I were immature I'd say " I know something you don't know"
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I'm not so I won't


You're kidding right? They told me yesterday they were coming. So there..








[/quote]
nice try OC! is it a they? he? she? how many dogs? how many kids? you are gonna flunk the quiz ya know!
[/quote]

Let's just say I like their name...a lot.
[/quote]

Duck.... something ?

[/quote]
Good one!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Now now - no fighting kids!
> 
> It is us - OregonCampin that is the mystery guest for the Spring Rally - gotta give that new truck a good run to see how it does you know!!!! I promise not to bring tooooooo much Duck stuff with me! (tee hee!!!!)
> 
> We will be bringing a pretty good load of wood with is. Have not decided on the pot luck item as of yet.


----------



## BlueWedge

Oregon_Camper said:


> Duck.... something ?











[/quote]










ah errr OK who hasn't figured out what they are bringing for the potluck


----------



## Scottyfish

The La Pine Campground is closed for an electrical upgrade until May 19th







, any other suggestions??


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scottyfish said:


> The La Pine Campground is closed for an electrical upgrade until May 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any other suggestions??


Try Tumalo State Park. While we've never stayed here, I'm sure PDX_Doug has and I think it is a nice State Park.

Parks Web Site
http://www.oregonstateparks.org/park_45.php

Yuo-Tube Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v5dlX6_eLs...player_embedded


----------



## PDX_Doug

jnk36jnk said:


> You two are incorrigible!! j


Is that what it is?









Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> The La Pine Campground is closed for an electrical upgrade until May 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any other suggestions??


Try Tumalo State Park. While we've never stayed here, I'm sure PDX_Doug has and I think it is a nice State Park.

Parks Web Site
http://www.oregonstateparks.org/park_45.php

Yuo-Tube Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v5dlX6_eLs...player_embedded
[/quote]

Tumalo is a beautiful park, but the sites are pretty short. I remember filling up one of the bigger ones with our pop-up!
I do believe there are at least a couple of sites big enough for all but the McTrailers, but the picking will be slim so I would check soon.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

jnk36jnk said:


> You two are incorrigible!!


*Main Entry:*
in·cor·ri·gi·ble
​*Pronunciation:*

\(ˌ)in-ˈkȯr-ə-jə-bəl, -ˈkär-\
​*Function:*
_adjective​_
​*Etymology:*

Middle English, from Late Latin _incorrigibilis,_ from Latin _in-_ + _corrigere_ to correct
​*Date:

​*14th century
*

*​*

Current Definition:*
1) Not reformable *:* depraved 
2) Delinquent *:* not manageable*
*3) Doxie-Doglover-Too
​*Only Known Antonym:*1) Oregon_Camper
​


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> You two are incorrigible!!


*Main Entry:*
in·cor·ri·gi·ble
​*Pronunciation:*

\(ˌ)in-ˈkȯr-ə-jə-bəl, -ˈkär-\
​*Function:*
_adjective​_
​*Etymology:*

Middle English, from Late Latin _incorrigibilis,_ from Latin _in-_ + _corrigere_ to correct
​*Date:*14th century*Current Definition:*
1) Not reformable *:* depraved 
2) Delinquent *:* not manageable*
*3) Doxie-Doglover-Too
​*Only Known Antonym:*1) Oregon_Camper
​[/quote]

see what you went and did Jodi?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> You two are incorrigible!!


*Main Entry:*
in·cor·ri·gi·ble
​*Pronunciation:*

\(ˌ)in-ˈkȯr-ə-jə-bəl, -ˈkär-\
​*Function:*
_adjective​_
​*Etymology:*

Middle English, from Late Latin _incorrigibilis,_ from Latin _in-_ + _corrigere_ to correct
​*Date:*14th century*Current Definition:*
1) Not reformable *:* depraved 
2) Delinquent *:* not manageable*
*3) Doxie-Doglover-Too
​*Only Known Antonym:*1) Oregon_Camper
​[/quote]

see what you went and did Jodi?
[/quote]

..she started it


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> You two are incorrigible!!


*Main Entry:*
in·cor·ri·gi·ble
​*Pronunciation:*

\(ˌ)in-ˈkȯr-ə-jə-bəl, -ˈkär-\
​*Function:*
_adjective​_
​*Etymology:*

Middle English, from Late Latin _incorrigibilis,_ from Latin _in-_ + _corrigere_ to correct
​*Date:*14th century*Current Definition:*
1) Not reformable *:* depraved 
2) Delinquent *:* not manageable*
*3) Doxie-Doglover-Too
​*Only Known Antonym:*1) Oregon_Camper
​[/quote]

see what you went and did Jodi?
[/quote]

..she started it
[/quote]

Yeah, JODI started it. I'm tellin.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> The La Pine Campground is closed for an electrical upgrade until May 19th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , any other suggestions??


Try Tumalo State Park. While we've never stayed here, I'm sure PDX_Doug has and I think it is a nice State Park.

Parks Web Site
http://www.oregonstateparks.org/park_45.php

Yuo-Tube Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7v5dlX6_eLs...player_embedded
[/quote]

Tumalo is a beautiful park, but the sites are pretty short. I remember filling up one of the bigger ones with our pop-up!
I do believe there are at least a couple of sites big enough for all but the McTrailers, but the picking will be slim so I would check soon.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

If Tumalo doesn't work out and you can drive a "bit" more...you should stop at Crater Lake and take all day on Monday take in the AWESOME location. Great hiking...great site seeing...kids will have a blast. Must get out to Wizard Island.


----------



## jnk36jnk

We stayed at Crane Prairie in May of 2004. It was our first trip with our brand new Outback 25RSS. There were no hook ups at all. It was a large campground. There is a resort next door that has hook ups but according to my camping journal it was not a very nice campground. We passed a 1000 Trails Campground on our way up there, outside of Bend. It got pretty cold at night there. Hope this helps. j


----------



## Scottyfish

Very good. If we break camp early enough, a bit further south would not pose to big of a problem. What time are you all planning to leave?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scottyfish said:


> Very good. If we break camp early enough, a bit further south would not pose to big of a problem. What time are you all planning to leave?


No real set time...some have future to drive will head out early.

We are about 2hrs from home so we are not in any rush to leave. Just asked DW (we share a big home office) and she said she'd like to leave around 1-2pm.


----------



## OregonCampin

Scottyfish said:


> Very good. If we break camp early enough, a bit further south would not pose to big of a problem. What time are you all planning to leave?


We are coming from Eugene as well, but both the DH & I have to work - going to try sneaking out about 2:30 - hopefully be on the road by 3:00 if we have done our duty and packed well. Of course that means we will be going through P-Town right around 5:00 - hopefully that will put is at the park between 6:30 & 7:00.

Any of you Portlandier's have a secret way to get through PDX?

Here is the google directions -

*From I5*

1. Take exit 300 to merge onto I-84 E/US-30 E toward The Dalles, Continue to follow I-84 E
62.3 mi

2. Take exit 64 for OR-35 toward White Salmon/MT. HOOD HWY. 
0.3 mi

3. Turn left at Hood River Bridge/OR-35/US-30 (signs for The Dalles/OR-30/I-84)
Continue to follow Hood River Bridge
Partial toll road 
Entering Washington 1.1 mi

4. Turn left at WA-14

Anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Heading North on I-5, I would take the I-205 to avoid the worst of the Portland traffic. Then East on I-84.
Cross the river on The Bridge of the Gods at Cascade Locks, and continue East on the Washington side. Going to The Dalles and doubling back is not going to save you any time or mileage.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Heading North on I-5, I would take the I-205 to avoid the worst of the Portland traffic. Then East on I-84.
> Cross the river on The Bridge of the Gods at Cascade Locks, and continue East on the Washington side. Going to The Dalles and doubling back is not going to save you any time or mileage.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Couldn't agree more!!!









There is also a Texaco in Stevenson (just as you come into town...West end) that had a BIG entrance and diesel!! Great place to fill up if needed.


----------



## jnk36jnk

Doug has it right, take 205 around the east side of Portland, then I-84 to Cascade Locks, cross the river there, go right at the end of the bridge to Stevenson, then on to the park.
Dean


----------



## OregonCampin

Thanks all! I figured 205 was the better way to go.... just needed a little direction from those that have driven it before!


----------



## mv945

Oregon_Camper said:


> There is also a Texaco in Stevenson (just as you come into town...West end) that had a BIG entrance and diesel!! Great place to fill up if needed.


Thanks, good to know!
I'll be coming East on WA-14...


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mv945 said:


> There is also a Texaco in Stevenson (just as you come into town...West end) that had a BIG entrance and diesel!! Great place to fill up if needed.


Thanks, good to know!
I'll be coming East on WA-14...
[/quote]

I don't travel WA-14 (other than quick shot through Stevenson) but I'd think you'd make better time coming over the river and jumping on I-84. I-84 has no small towns and stop lights to slow you down and it is is 3 lanes for a long time..then 2 lanes each way. But then again...I could be wrong.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> There is also a Texaco in Stevenson (just as you come into town...West end) that had a BIG entrance and diesel!! Great place to fill up if needed.


Thanks, good to know!
I'll be coming East on WA-14...
[/quote]

I don't travel WA-14 (other than quick shot through Stevenson) but I'd think you'd make better time coming over the river and jumping on I-84. I-84 has no small towns and stop lights to slow you down and it is is 3 lanes for a long time..then 2 lanes each way. But then again...I could be wrong.








[/quote]

What??? You, wrong???? I don't think so. Well, maybe in this case. Not so sure myself.


----------



## PDX_Shannon

For the potluck, we will be bringing pizza.

See you soon!
Pdx_Shannon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Shannon said:


> For the potluck, we will be bringing pizza.
> 
> See you soon!
> Pdx_Shannon


would that be LEMON Pizza Shannon? Lemon Dessert Pizza , right? Shannon? Hello?


----------



## mv945

How about Bella & I bring some homemade chocolate chip cookies? I don't see any sweets on the list yet.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> For the potluck, we will be bringing pizza.
> 
> See you soon!
> Pdx_Shannon


would that be LEMON Pizza Shannon? Lemon Dessert Pizza , right? Shannon? Hello?
[/quote]

Actually, when we were out camping a couple of weeks ago, we made kind of a deep dish pizza in the Dutch Oven, and it turned out really great. I think that is what Shannon has in mind.

Tawnya, as far as a lemony dessert goes... In your dreams!
Yeah, yeah, talk to the hand. You know why!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> For the potluck, we will be bringing pizza.
> 
> See you soon!
> Pdx_Shannon


would that be LEMON Pizza Shannon? Lemon Dessert Pizza , right? Shannon? Hello?
[/quote]

Actually, when we were out camping a couple of weeks ago, we made kind of a deep dish pizza in the Dutch Oven, and it turned out really great. I think that is what Shannon has in mind.

Tawnya, as far as a lemony dessert goes... In your dreams!
Yeah, yeah, talk to the hand. You know why!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Oh sure, Oregon Camper gets us in trouble and now we don't get any dessert. Thanks Jim..HRMPPHH!







We need to check with PDX Son and PDX Daughter to see what PDX does if he gets REALLY mad!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> How about Bella & I bring some homemade chocolate chip cookies? I don't see any sweets on the list yet.


there will be bday cake for Oregon Campers son and Taylin but cookies are a must too! as the Rallymistress I am required by Rally rule #11 Page 6 Paragraph B4 to test all homemade chocolate chip cookies to guarantee freshness ya know.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How about Bella & I bring some homemade chocolate chip cookies? I don't see any sweets on the list yet.


there will be bday cake for Oregon Campers son and Taylin but cookies are a must too! as the Rallymistress I am required by Rally rule #11 Page 6 Paragraph B4 to test all homemade chocolate chip cookies to guarantee freshness ya know.
[/quote]

All wagonmasters get to taste all cookies...of course!

....can't wait for the Thanksgiving Rally.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh sure, Oregon Camper gets us in trouble and now we don't get any dessert. Thanks Jim..HRMPPHH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We need to check with PDX Son and PDX Daughter to see what PDX does if he gets REALLY mad!


Hey...how did I get tossed under this "Lemon Pie" bus?

If you had read my previous posts...you'd all know Tawnya did it.


----------



## BlueWedge

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How about Bella & I bring some homemade chocolate chip cookies? I don't see any sweets on the list yet.


there will be bday cake for Oregon Campers son and Taylin but cookies are a must too! as the Rallymistress I am required by Rally rule #11 Page 6 Paragraph B4 to test all homemade chocolate chip cookies to guarantee freshness ya know.
[/quote]

Mara and B.C. are willing to share their cookies so we will bring extras for you to try.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> How about Bella & I bring some homemade chocolate chip cookies? I don't see any sweets on the list yet.


there will be bday cake for Oregon Campers son and Taylin but cookies are a must too! as the Rallymistress I am required by Rally rule #11 Page 6 Paragraph B4 to test all homemade chocolate chip cookies to guarantee freshness ya know.
[/quote]

Mara and B.C. are willing to share their cookies so we will bring extras for you to try.








[/quote]
Hmmm...how about I pretend to eat them so they won't be offended


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[
If you had read my previous posts...you'd all know Tawnya did it.
[/quote]

keep it and you're gonna get yourself in hot water mister!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> keep it and you're gonna get yourself in hot water mister!


How can I pass up an opportunity to stir the pot a bit more?


----------



## PDX_Doug

Is it soup? !









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

PDX_Doug said:


> Is it soup? !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


Not sure...but let's keep stirring it up until something happens.


----------



## Scottyfish

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> If you had read my previous posts...you'd all know Tawnya did it.
> 
> keep it and you're gonna get yourself in hot water mister!


I'm glad we have Doug in between our sites to act as a shield at the campground.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

One week left to sign up for the PNW Day After Thanksgiving Rally at Cannon Beach.

Deadline for the blocked sites is April 18th.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=25233


----------



## OregonCampin

UGH! This is so frustrating..... every time we plan to go to a rally some major life event keeps us from it.









I got news from my sister that my brother in law discovered a tumor up under his collar bone. Since he is a cancer survivor (20 years) the doctors took great notice and have scheduled surgery to remove it on April 23rd. It is in a funny spot, so the doctors may have to cut his clavicle and/or collar bone to get to it, but the surgeon is hopeful that he can get to it without doing that - at this point in time they are hoping for an easy, day surgery. The MRI / CT scans make it appear that it is just a fatty tumor, but they honestly will not know until it has been removed and biopsied. Please send those Outbacker's vibes to Emanuel Hospital in Portland on the 23rd!

They have two daughters, one in middle school and one in college. The middle school daughter has a field trip on the 24th that my sister has signed up to attend, so I will be monitoring the patient on the 24th.

I will be calling Leroy this afternoon to cancel our reservation, but wanted to give someone the opportunity to take our site if there is any interest.....

I will start looking at the Duck / Beaver schedule to see if maybe we can make it to the Fall Rally....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> UGH! This is so frustrating..... every time we plan to go to a rally some major life event keeps us from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got news from my sister that my brother in law discovered a tumor up under his collar bone. Since he is a cancer survivor (20 years) the doctors took great notice and have scheduled surgery to remove it on April 23rd. It is in a funny spot, so the doctors may have to cut his clavicle and/or collar bone to get to it, but the surgeon is hopeful that he can get to it without doing that - at this point in time they are hoping for an easy, day surgery. The MRI / CT scans make it appear that it is just a fatty tumor, but they honestly will not know until it has been removed and biopsied. Please send those Outbacker's vibes to Emanuel Hospital in Portland on the 23rd!
> 
> They have two daughters, one in middle school and one in college. The middle school daughter has a field trip on the 24th that my sister has signed up to attend, so I will be monitoring the patient on the 24th.
> 
> I will be calling Leroy this afternoon to cancel our reservation, but wanted to give someone the opportunity to take our site if there is any interest.....
> 
> I will start looking at the Duck / Beaver schedule to see if maybe we can make it to the Fall Rally....












We will miss you Jim! Darn it! but we fully understand and send our best Outabacker Get Well Vibes to your BIL. Keep us posted as some of us will be checking our emails and forum


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *We will miss you Jim!* Darn it! but we fully understand and send our best Outabacker Get Well Vibes to your BIL. Keep us posted as some of us will be checking our emails and forum


Pssst.....that was from OREGONCAMPIN....not Oregon_Camper.

But none the less...we will miss them. Was looking forward to finally meeting the two of them and swapping motorcycle stories over the campfire. Guess that will have to wait until Memorial Day at Wickiup.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Pssst.....that was from OREGONCAMPIN....not Oregon_Camper.

[/quote]








dang it! one of you gotta change your screen name!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> dang it! one of you gotta change your screen name!


LOL....you're still stuck with me for the WHOLE weekend....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> dang it! one of you gotta change your screen name!


LOL....you're still stuck with me for the WHOLE weekend....






















[/quote]

AND looking forward to it ! Plz tell me again the dish you are bringing since I had you deleted.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> dang it! one of you gotta change your screen name!


LOL....you're still stuck with me for the WHOLE weekend....






















[/quote]

AND looking forward to it ! Plz tell me again the dish you are bringing since I had you deleted.
[/quote]

From post 156...









Spoke with the DW last night and we are going to bring (besides the birthday cake) the fixings for chicken pot pies. They will be upside down and we'll have you put the biscuit on the bottom of your bowl and then the chicken on top of that. We don't have enough of those fancy ceramic bowls to bake it normally. It will be goooooood.


----------



## Scottyfish

I called Leroy on Tuesday and confirmed our stay for Thursday through Sunday. We have reservations in Eugene (Goshen actually, just south of town) for the two days prior. I just need a place to stay Sunday night. We are now considering a trip back down I-5 and staying somewhere in southern Oregon, possibly Grants Pass along the Rogue River. Any suggestions there or close by?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> *A​**PRIL 24th-25th-26th *​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I have been impressed with Leroy at http://www.timberlakecampgroundandrvpark.com/, and his eagerness to please and accomodate us for our Fall Rally in a few days, so I have planted the flag for our spring rally there as well.
> 
> The need to do the rally in April and the unpredictable weather at that time and the convenience of a building for gathering combined with Leroy's kindness made the location an easy choice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From The Timberlake Campground Website:
> 
> *Located away from highway and train noise. Enjoy privacy and comfort at its finest.
> *
> After attending the PNW Fall Rally 2008 and loving the woodsy sites, it was unanimous vote to use the sites for our Spring Rally. The sites being held for our rally are 28-43, that's 16 sites. If we have bigger turnout and he has sites available ( which he does this early in the process), he'll accomodate you, so call early (like now). Those of us that were at the Fall Rally chose our sites. Don't worry, they are all woodsy, some bigger than others.
> Site 34 will be our gathering site as it is a short site, we are renting it as we did for the Fall Rally, but sooooooo worth it! Asking everyone who attends to split costs of the gathering site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sites 26 and 27 as of January 7,2008 are open, not held for Outbackers but still open
> 
> 
> Site 29- *OPEN DUE TO CANCELLATION*
> Site 30- Might be open??
> 
> Site 31- *JAMIE and her boys!* Jamie is the Jamie in ScottandJamie, this is their first Outback Rally since Scott's recent passing. WELCOME Jamie and boys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dish=Potato Salad
> 
> *Site 32- *Timber*
> 
> Site 33 -*Jnk36Jnk* *Dish=Chile Verde Pork Tacos, and Applesauce*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Site 34- *Gathering Site (but we also have the Hall if weather is bad)
> 
> *Site 35- *Bluewedge Dish=Spiral Ham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Site 36- *DoxieDogLover* *Dish= Crockpot Chili and bags of corn chips ( I'll provide bowls)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Site 37-* 4H1DinaOB
> *
> Site 38- *Thunder
> 
> *Site 39- *Oregon_ Camper* *Dish=Chicken Pot Pie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Site 40- *Crismon4* (also has Tent site 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Site 41- *PDXDoug* *Dish= Pizza* *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Site 42-* MV945 Dish=Chocolate Chip Cookies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Site 43- *Callbullydogs* ( traveling the farthest!) *Dish=Corn Chowder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> That shows only 2 open sites , but there are more we can reserve if people keep singing up! Maybe this'll be our annual spring fling rally site?
> *You can bring your own firewood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you choose but he also sells it.*
> 
> Call for a site by March 13th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing those who can attend


BUMPITTY BUMP BUMP!









Checking in to see if I have everything right and to ask those of you who haven't stated a dish yet, to do so or you get to wash the dishes!


----------



## Scottyfish

Anyone else arriving at the campground on Thursday?


----------



## WACOUGAR

Scottyfish said:


> I called Leroy on Tuesday and confirmed our stay for Thursday through Sunday. We have reservations in Eugene (Goshen actually, just south of town) for the two days prior. I just need a place to stay Sunday night. We are now considering a trip back down I-5 and staying somewhere in southern Oregon, possibly Grants Pass along the Rogue River. Any suggestions there or close by?


I'm not going to this rally, but I follow the posts and saw this. My parents live in Grants Pass and know the area well. They highly recommend Valley of the Rogue State Park. They also really like a Josephine County park called Indian Mary. It's also in Grants Pass and you can find it on the internet. I'm about to leave work or I would get the link for you.

Have fun.

Kelly


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scottyfish said:


> Anyone else arriving at the campground on Thursday?


I wish I was...but we won't be there until around 7pm on Friday.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

we are arriving Thursday!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> we are arriving Thursday!


Go check out our Geocache.









See how well it held up over the winter.


----------



## cabullydogs

You folks are not going to make it easy on my diet are you? Those chicken pot pies sound sooo good.


----------



## Crismon4

Hey Tawnya.....can you put us down for "Bucket of Margaritas" and salad?

And.........if someone wants to drive the 5ver over Thursday, I'd be happy to come early







.....Gordon and the boys have Science camp at the Oregon Coast Tuesday through Friday, so we'll head over as soon as they get back in town.....hopefully arrive before 5:00pm (which in Crismon time is really 6:00pm







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> Hey Tawnya.....can you put us down for "Bucket of Margaritas" and salad?
> 
> And.........if someone wants to drive the 5ver over Thursday, I'd be happy to come early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Gordon and the boys have Science camp at the Oregon Coast Tuesday through Friday, so we'll head over as soon as they get back in town.....hopefully arrive before 5:00pm (which in Crismon time is really 6:00pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


How about I just drive the "Bucket of Margaritas" over early?


----------



## WACOUGAR

Did I hear "Bucket of Margaritas"?! Maybe I will just have to see if I could get Vic to give up the finish on these stupid multi-million dollar condos he's doing so we could get down there. I'm always down for a good Margarita!! (or 2 or 3)

Anyway, darn, I wish we could be there with ya'll!! One of these days we will get to a rally with you guys again. We are doing a mini rally in June at Rasar with Enumclawbackers and a couple of others. I guess that will have to do.

Have a great time and have Margarita for me!!!

Kelly


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

WACOUGAR said:


> Did I hear "Bucket of Margaritas"?! Maybe I will just have to see if I could get Vic to give up the finish on these stupid multi-million dollar condos he's doing so we could get down there. I'm always down for a good Margarita!! (or 2 or 3)
> 
> Anyway, darn, I wish we could be there with ya'll!! One of these days we will get to a rally with you guys again. We are doing a mini rally in June at Rasar with Enumclawbackers and a couple of others. I guess that will have to do.
> 
> Have a great time and have Margarita for me!!!
> 
> Kelly


we wish you could be here too Kelly! that would be really nice! Vic doesn't really need a paycheck ,does he?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

A Warning To All:

I won't have my dogs with me so will be looking to to get doggie fixes from everyone elses dogs. Lynn, you might want to hide Sassy, cuz once I get my hands on her, she's MINE! Cowboy, Cricket says I can't pet you so don't tell, okay? Zule, you are so darn cute-can I pet you too? The Bluewedge K-9 Kids will be getting lots of pettings as always


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> we are arriving Thursday!


Go check out our Geocache.









See how well it held up over the winter.
[/quote]

Let's go check it out with the kids in tow so they can see too!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey Tawnya.....can you put us down for "Bucket of Margaritas" and salad?
> 
> And.........if someone wants to drive the 5ver over Thursday, I'd be happy to come early
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....Gordon and the boys have Science camp at the Oregon Coast Tuesday through Friday, so we'll head over as soon as they get back in town.....hopefully arrive before 5:00pm (which in Crismon time is really 6:00pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


How about I just drive the "Bucket of Margaritas" over early?















[/quote]

Quit teasing us Jim, you said you can't arrive until 7:00p.m. Friday...8:00 p.m. Crismon time


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

is anyone bringing their kids bikes?? with the hills I know Tay wouldn't be able to ride much but ya know if some other kids have bikes, I'll never hear the end of it ....


----------



## PDX_Doug

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> A Warning To All:
> 
> I won't have my dogs with me so...


Umm... Tawnya, you may have a bit 'splaining to do to my DD.








Looking forward to meeting the new puppy has kept her going through the winter, and just yesterday she asked me to PM you to make sure it was going to be there... I'm not going to be the one to tell her!









Re:The bikes. I talked it over with DS yesterday, and we agreed that this campground is not particularly bike friendly. It also looks like the weather might not be that great, so we will be leaving ours at home. I think between ice caves and nerf gun battles, the kids will be more than occupied!

Happy Trail,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

PDX_Doug said:


> A Warning To All:
> 
> I won't have my dogs with me so...


Umm... Tawnya, you may have a bit 'splaining to do to my DD.








Looking forward to meeting the new puppy has kept her going through the winter, and just yesterday she asked me to PM you to make sure it was going to be there... I'm not going to be the one to tell her!









Re:The bikes. I talked it over with DS yesterday, and we agreed that this campground is not particularly bike friendly. It also looks like the weather might not be that great, so we will be leaving ours at home. I think between ice caves and nerf gun battles, the kids will be more than occupied!

Happy Trail,
Doug
[/quote]
Dear PDX DD,

since Penny is new to camping and we don't know how she will do and we have Taylin to keep us more than busy, we decided to not bring them this trip. Little dogs and little kids are a lot of work for me and my poor arms so it had to be Tay or the dogs!

You will meet Penelope "Penny" on one of our rally's or get togethers!









I will have Cricket with me on the little card you gave me because it's staying in my trailer!


----------



## Crismon4

First......Agreed, the boys aren't bringing their bikes either.

Second......Regarding Penny.....Huge disappointment here







at the Crismon compound....but we understand.

Third.......we'll also bring Pop for the kids.....









Last.....and according to some, MOST importantly, Gordon will bring the Satellite Dish/receiver. Apparently there is a F1 race that same weekend, and watching it Sunday after we get back home, just isn't the same







. So we know where Doug and Gordon will be!


----------



## jnk36jnk

How about Gordo taking the 5'ver over prior to going to the science fair?


----------



## Crismon4

....good idea....but they leave bright and early Tuesday morning so he would have to take it over tomorrow.....though....hmmmmmm.........


----------



## cabullydogs

We won't bring Sydney's bike, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....good idea....but they leave bright and early Tuesday morning so he would have to take it over tomorrow.....though....hmmmmmm.........


Hey Gordon! will you please take the 5ver over tomorrow for Tricia? Thanks Gordon! What a guy!
There, it's all taken care of! see? easy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[Second......Regarding Penny.....Huge disappointment here







at the Crismon compound....but we understand.

*I can't take Pen and not Cricket. Cricket drives Rick nuts if I am out of Crickets site cuz she wants to be with me. She really is like a little kid and wants to be outside but her and Penny need full attention even on leashes. Those Daschund noses never stop sniffing and looking and they will find critters if given even a split second to do so. Penny spends much of her outside time trying to figure out how she can climb a tree to get the squirrels, it's so funny.
Cricket has been watching me go in and out of trailer the last 2 days and just knows she's going camping, I haven't told her yet. Being a dog mom is hard.
I don't know how to tell Cricket and Taylin that no one wants to see them, only Penny.








*








. So we know where Doug and Gordon will be!
[/quote]

*yes we do know where they will be and they give that " we are really busy" look if anyone goes in the 5th wheel"*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

mv945 said:


> Well, it's looking more and more like it will be just Isabella and myself having some father/daughter quality time camping. I am both a little scared and excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it will be fun and rewarding. Hmm, next question is, what to bring for the potluck.... I'll get back to you on that...


no need to be scared Mark, after 4 years you have the hang of it!








Plenty of moms around if needed









Just think, in the event of bad weather you could be hosting a giggling girl movie watching party!


----------



## mv945

Yeah I am looking forward to this trip, maybe it will be the first of many! Plenty of room for a movie party in the trailer, I'll just turn the monitor on and be outside somewhere with a beverage!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

[Plenty of room for a movie party in the trailer, I'll just turn the monitor on and be outside somewhere with a beverage!








[/quote]

Single parenting does make one thirsty!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Crismon4 said:


> MOST importantly, Gordon will bring the Satellite Dish/receiver. Apparently there is a F1 race that same weekend, and watching it Sunday after we get back home, just isn't the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So we know where Doug and Gordon will be!


I think the entertainment value of watching Gordon setting up the Satellite disk is much more fun then the F1 race itself. Think we had about 3-4 hours of fun at the Thanksgiving Rally last year with this whole setup process....and I learn a few new 4 letter words too....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> MOST importantly, Gordon will bring the Satellite Dish/receiver. Apparently there is a F1 race that same weekend, and watching it Sunday after we get back home, just isn't the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So we know where Doug and Gordon will be!


I think the entertainment value of watching Gordon setting up the Satellite disk is much more fun then the F1 race itself. Think we had about 3-4 hours of fun at the Thanksgiving Rally last year with this whole setup process....and I learn a few new 4 letter words too....








[/quote]

hmmm...SO THAT IS WHERE RICK LEARNED TO TALK LIKE THAT WHEN SETTING UP THE SATELLITE







Thanks Gordon


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Cricket has been trotting out the trailer with me while I get it ready , she still thinks she is going. Penny came out to the trailer for the first time today and hopped right in and checked it out and jumped up on the couch, then the bed, messed it up, made herself at home and then couldn't figure out how to get down


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

so I told Rick he'd be going back to the cave and he said "yeah, but it won't be as much fun without Oregon_Camper going 110" then I remembered I forgot to tell him it's Oregoncampin that's not going to rally. He was happy again


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Leroy wanted me to remind everyone to bring wood for the clubhouse fireplace


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> so I told Rick he'd be going back to the cave and he said "yeah, but it won't be as much fun without Oregon_Camper going 110" then I remembered I forgot to tell him it's Oregoncampin that's not going to rally. He was happy again


Hey...I told you a while back Rick needs to bring his under cover cop light that they place on the roof while in pursuit. Then we can all go real fast!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> so I told Rick he'd be going back to the cave and he said "yeah, but it won't be as much fun without Oregon_Camper going 110" then I remembered I forgot to tell him it's Oregoncampin that's not going to rally. He was happy again


Hey...I told you a while back Rick needs to bring his under cover cop light that they place on the roof while in pursuit. Then we can all go real fast!








[/quote]


----------



## cabullydogs

So we are mostly ready to go, just a few more things to load into the tt. The plan is toleave the house at 6am (we'll see how that goes with 2 kids). We'll be spending our first 2 nights in Eugene and then headed to Timberlake on Thursday.

See you Thursday and safe travels!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

cabullydogs said:


> So we are mostly ready to go, just a few more things to load into the tt. The plan is toleave the house at 6am (we'll see how that goes with 2 kids). We'll be spending our first 2 nights in Eugene and then headed to Timberlake on Thursday.
> 
> See you Thursday and safe travels!


Safe travels...see you Friday night.


----------



## PDX_Doug

Have a great and safe journey cabullydogs.
We're looking forward to meeting you at the rally!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

looking forward to seeing you Thursday!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CAKE 
​
Hope that got your attention...









Justin Birthday is Friday the 24th, so rather than waiting until Saturday night for the Potluck, we really want to celebrate his birthday on his birthday.

So...I will be coming around to everyones site around 8-8:30 and asking you to come to our site for a quick Happy Birthday song. You will be provided a piece of cake for your hard labor.









Then on Saturday we can celebrate Doxie's granddaughters birthday.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> CAKE
> ​
> Hope that got your attention...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Birthday is Friday the 24th, so rather than waiting until Saturday night for the Potluck, we really want to celebrate his birthday on his birthday.
> 
> So...I will be coming around to everyones site around 8-8:30 and asking you to come to our site for a quick Happy Birthday song. You will be provided a piece of cake for your hard labor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then on Saturday we can celebrate Doxie's granddaughters birthday.


Oh man, I want cake!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

With that bday cake and the chocolate cake the Mrs Timber is bringing, we'll be caked out so I'll just bring a little cupcake or something for Tay, she'll think thats cool


----------



## jnk36jnk

Oregon_Camper said:


> CAKE
> ​
> .


At out house , when we celebrate birthdays, it's _cake and ice cream_, perhaps you forgot that Outbacks come with freezers?.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Oh man, I want cake!!!


Then change your mind and show up!!! I'll even give you two pieces if that's what it takes to get you to come.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh man, I want cake!!!


Then change your mind and show up!!! I'll even give you two pieces if that's what it takes to get you to come.








[/quote]

LOL, sounds like fun. Steve's been sick, don't think it will happen but I'm really tempted. I LOVE cake!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> LOL, sounds like fun. Steve's been sick, don't think it will happen but I'm really tempted. I LOVE cake!!!


All he needs to do us drive and park the beast....then back to the back for sleep. The three of you can ENJOY the weekend.

...coming now?







(3 pieces of cake???)


----------



## Scottyfish

OK, we (Cabullydogs, the girls, and I) have made it safely to Eugene and are all set up at the Deerwood RV Park just south of town. After leaving home at 6:30 AM, we pulled into Goshen at 4:00 PM. The trip was surprisingly good (we feared the worst driving almost 10 hours with an almost 4 year old and a week shy of a 1 year old) with what I would consider "light" traffic. The trailer pulled very well, and I was able to maintain 50 mph or above going up the multiple passes along I-5. The drive was tough on the girls being "buckled down" without much opportunity to burn some energy, so they were relieved to have finally arrived. The campground is very clean, and we lucked out on being offered on of their better sites. Hopefully we will have some good weather (it was awesome yesterday 80+F) so we can enjoy a walk through town including a visit to my old stomping grounds, the U of O. Gonna have to take advantage of the no sales tax and pick up some new U of O gear for the whole family!

Should be (knock on wood) a fairly easy cruise up to the Columbia on Thursday, so we will see the majority of you all on Friday. And yes, we love cake and Sydney loves to sing happy birthday. So don't forget to find us way down in site #43!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scottyfish said:


> OK, we (Cabullydogs, the girls, and I) have made it safely to Eugene and are all set up at the Deerwood RV Park just south of town. After leaving home at 6:30 AM, we pulled into Goshen at 4:00 PM. The trip was surprisingly good (we feared the worst driving almost 10 hours with an almost 4 year old and a week shy of a 1 year old) with what I would consider "light" traffic. The trailer pulled very well, and I was able to maintain 50 mph or above going up the multiple passes along I-5. The drive was tough on the girls being "buckled down" without much opportunity to burn some energy, so they were relieved to have finally arrived. The campground is very clean, and we lucked out on being offered on of their better sites. Hopefully we will have some good weather (it was awesome yesterday 80+F) so we can enjoy a walk through town including a visit to my old stomping grounds, the U of O. Gonna have to take advantage of the no sales tax and pick up some new U of O gear for the whole family!
> 
> Should be (knock on wood) a fairly easy cruise up to the Columbia on Thursday, so we will see the majority of you all on Friday. And yes, we love cake and Sydney loves to sing happy birthday. So don't forget to find us way down in site #43!


so glad you posted! happy to know you arrived safely! did you take dvd player in your car for the girls?
Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow, we'll pull in early afternoon and are going straight to the black tank dump first. We are doing the ice cubes in the black tank before we leave home for a cleaning out.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

REMINDER:

please remember we have to pay Leroy $4 per head at the time of check in for use of the hall







.

Wifi access in the hall and it has a kitchen and bathroom.

Remember firewood for the fireplace

And most of all REMEMBER TO EAT , DRINK AND BE MERRY!


----------



## Scottyfish

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> OK, we (Cabullydogs, the girls, and I) have made it safely to Eugene and are all set up at the Deerwood RV Park just south of town. After leaving home at 6:30 AM, we pulled into Goshen at 4:00 PM. The trip was surprisingly good (we feared the worst driving almost 10 hours with an almost 4 year old and a week shy of a 1 year old) with what I would consider "light" traffic. The trailer pulled very well, and I was able to maintain 50 mph or above going up the multiple passes along I-5. The drive was tough on the girls being "buckled down" without much opportunity to burn some energy, so they were relieved to have finally arrived. The campground is very clean, and we lucked out on being offered on of their better sites. Hopefully we will have some good weather (it was awesome yesterday 80+F) so we can enjoy a walk through town including a visit to my old stomping grounds, the U of O. Gonna have to take advantage of the no sales tax and pick up some new U of O gear for the whole family!
> 
> Should be (knock on wood) a fairly easy cruise up to the Columbia on Thursday, so we will see the majority of you all on Friday. And yes, we love cake and Sydney loves to sing happy birthday. So don't forget to find us way down in site #43!


so glad you posted! happy to know you arrived safely! did you take dvd player in your car for the girls?
Looking forward to meeting you tomorrow, we'll pull in early afternoon and are going straight to the black tank dump first. We are doing the ice cubes in the black tank before we leave home for a cleaning out.
[/quote]
Yes, we went through three movies on the way up. When Sydney and Kylie slept after stopping for lunch, we finally had the opportunity to listen to some music.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Scottyfish said:


> Gonna have to take advantage of the no sales tax and pick up some new U of O gear for the whole family!


Good grief....another Duck fan.









In case you didn't know, in Washington it is illegal to wear UofO clothing.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

I caved...got a tray of Girlie Birthday Cupcakes


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh man, I want cake!!!


Then change your mind and show up!!! I'll even give you two pieces if that's what it takes to get you to come.








[/quote]

Is that the BEST you can do Jim? ONLY 2 pieces to get your friend to come the rally? Up the anty (sp?)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Oh man, I want cake!!!


Then change your mind and show up!!! I'll even give you two pieces if that's what it takes to get you to come.








[/quote]

Is that the BEST you can do Jim? ONLY 2 pieces to get your friend to come the rally? Up the anty (sp?)
[/quote]

See post 292...I moved it to 3 pieces of cake.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh man, I want cake!!!


Then change your mind and show up!!! I'll even give you two pieces if that's what it takes to get you to come.








[/quote]

Is that the BEST you can do Jim? ONLY 2 pieces to get your friend to come the rally? Up the anty (sp?)
[/quote]

See post 292...I moved it to 3 pieces of cake.








[/quote]

Is that the BEST you can do Jim? ONLY 3 pieces to get your friend to come the rally? Up the anty (sp?)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Is that the BEST you can do Jim? ONLY 3 pieces to get your friend to come the rally? Up the anty (sp?)


OK..ok...

What if I promised not to talk about the HORRIBLE Ducks baseball team? The Ducks are currently 13-25. Heck, I think the kids down the block, playing tee-ball could beat the Ducks. HAhahahaha!!

Oh...Oregon State (back to back National Champions) are 23-9.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Oregon_Camper said:


> Is that the BEST you can do Jim? ONLY 3 pieces to get your friend to come the rally? Up the anty (sp?)


OK..ok...

What if I promised not to talk about the HORRIBLE Ducks baseball team? The Ducks are currently 13-25. Heck, I think the kids down the block, playing tee-ball could beat the Ducks. HAhahahaha!!

Oh...Oregon State (back to back National Champions) are 23-9.
[/quote]

Wow, you really know how to encourage someone to come don't you.

So sorry, still won't be coming but I put you in charge of bringing cake to the Thanksgiving rally!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Is that the BEST you can do Jim? ONLY 3 pieces to get your friend to come the rally? Up the anty (sp?)


OK..ok...

What if I promised not to talk about the HORRIBLE Ducks baseball team? The Ducks are currently 13-25. Heck, I think the kids down the block, playing tee-ball could beat the Ducks. HAhahahaha!!

Oh...Oregon State (back to back National Champions) are 23-9.
[/quote]

Wow, you really know how to encourage someone to come don't you.

So sorry, still won't be coming but I put you in charge of bringing cake to the Thanksgiving rally!








[/quote]

How about driving over on Saturday for the afternoon and the potluck? I'll keep a few pieces of cake from the night before..


----------



## Scottyfish

Oregon_Camper said:


> Gonna have to take advantage of the no sales tax and pick up some new U of O gear for the whole family!


Good grief....another Duck fan.









In case you didn't know, in Washington it is illegal to wear UofO clothing.
[/quote]
Sorry Charlie Brown, you will have to call up the Washington State Police to enforce that one........And I will tell them, "Huck the Fuskies!". They will walk away in shame.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife

Scottyfish said:


> Gonna have to take advantage of the no sales tax and pick up some new U of O gear for the whole family!


Good grief....another Duck fan.









In case you didn't know, in Washington it is illegal to wear UofO clothing.
[/quote]
Sorry Charlie Brown, you will have to call up the Washington State Police to enforce that one........And I will tell them, "Huck the Fuskies!". They will walk away in shame.
[/quote]

Hum, might need to go just to meet Scottyfish!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Y Guy said:


> Gonna have to take advantage of the no sales tax and pick up some new U of O gear for the whole family!


Good grief....another Duck fan.









In case you didn't know, in Washington it is illegal to wear UofO clothing.
[/quote]
Sorry Charlie Brown, you will have to call up the Washington State Police to enforce that one........And I will tell them, "Huck the Fuskies!". They will walk away in shame.
[/quote]

Hum, might need to go just to meet Scottyfish!
[/quote]

Oh brother....where are the *OREGON* *STATE* fans?


----------



## OregonCampin

Oregon_Camper said:


> Oh brother....where are the *OREGON* *STATE* fans?


You are the *ONLY ONE.*... are you feeling a little isolated right now??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Outta here! see some of you today and the rest tomorrow!


----------



## wolfwood

Have a safe trip and a GREAT rally!!! <I'm sooooooooo jealous







>


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Outta here! see some of you today and the rest tomorrow!


No fair...I want to go today as well!!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Everybody have fun - wish I was there!

Regarding the Ducks, how exactly did they pick that as a mascot? I can see it now, all the villagers sitting around saying what should we have as mascot?

"Well, it shouldn't be a witch!" (Some of the villagers had moved to Eugene from Salem).

"Yes, yes, of course, no witches."

"So, how do we make sure it isn't a witch?"

"Witches sink!"

"OK, so we need something that floats then to be sure it isn't a witch."

"OK, what floats?"

"WOOD, wood floats!"

"Oh yeah, that'd be a great mascot! 'Hey, we're the Oregon Wood!' I don't think so!"

"Well, how about a boat? Boats float."

"'We're the Oregon Boats'? Nope."

"What about a duck? A duck floats and so it can't be a witch!"

The rest is history.


----------



## mv945

OK, now I want to hear the story of how Oregon State picked their mascot....


----------



## OregonCampin

mv945 said:


> OK, now I want to hear the story of how Oregon State picked their mascot....


Meeee tooooo!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Well now, that IS an interesting story. You see it all started with a governmental oversight. It seems that there was a complaint of unauthorized constriction of water flow of a local stream. This wouldn't have been of much concern if it weren't for a very sharp witted individual who wisely avoided seeking legal advice and responded to the complaint in the best way he knew and which garnered a lot of very negative press for the State government while providing many folks with a good laugh. Now, that would have been that but few people know the REST OF THE STORY!

You see, the water flow constriction was, as originally claimed, the act of natural creatures carrying on in the manner nature had intended. Their dam building had attracted a lot of attention and so did the resolution of the dam matter - a red faced dam State government official who admitted that perhaps an dam on-site inspection might have prevented the whole dam episode from ever reaching the press and getting so much dam attention. Now, there were some locals who, although well intentioned, drew the wrong lesson from this entire episode. You see, they mistakenly concluded that the animals themselves had some special legal standing not that the animals accused of this behavior were doing the natural thing and the government accusing them of the dam wrongdoing was really dam stupid. So, in an incredible escalation of stupid dam thinking, the locals decided to grant themselves unique legal status above and beyond the common people (and certainly above witches and ducks); "We'll call ourselves Beavers and free ourselves from unnecessary concern about rules and regulations!"

The story doesn't end well for you see at the next, well, shall we call it a celebration of the natural process of fermentation of grain combined with the natural processes of attraction between the young male and female 'Beavers', the explanation to the local authorities that "It's OK Osifer, we're Beaverths! Erp!" did not have the same calming effect with humorous overtones as they had expected. It was, however, too late, the name stuck.

So there you have it.

Anything else you'd like explained? Perhaps the origin of the name of the Cowlitz river? Pacific Northwest history is a specialty of mine - just ask my kids!

BBB


----------



## PDX_Doug

BigBadBrain said:


> Everybody have fun - wish I was there!
> 
> Regarding the Ducks, how exactly did they pick that as a mascot? I can see it now, all the villagers sitting around saying what should we have as mascot?
> 
> "Well, it shouldn't be a witch!" (Some of the villagers had moved to Eugene from Salem).
> 
> "Yes, yes, of course, no witches."
> 
> "So, how do we make sure it isn't a witch?"
> 
> "Witches sink!"
> 
> "OK, so we need something that floats then to be sure it isn't a witch."
> 
> "OK, what floats?"
> 
> "WOOD, wood floats!"
> 
> "Oh yeah, that'd be a great mascot! 'Hey, we're the Oregon Wood!' I don't think so!"
> 
> "Well, how about a boat? Boats float."
> 
> "'We're the Oregon Boats'? Nope."
> 
> "What about a duck? A duck floats and so it can't be a witch!"
> 
> The rest is history.


*Build a bridge out of it!*

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper

The Wi-Fi must not be working at the campground as we haven't heard form Doxie yet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Oregon_Camper said:


> The Wi-Fi must not be working at the campground as we haven't heard form Doxie yet.


wifi is working but Doxie couldn't manage to get away to use the lodge ! this is my first chance since we got up and took Tay to Mult. Falls and then went and found parts for our Satellite dish.

Timber was here when we got here, we arrived and shortly afterwards Scottyfish arrived. Their daughter and Tay played like crazy until 2 4 yr olds were just too tired to get along and it was time for night night. Bluewedge just got here, 4hDina just arrived, Jodi and Dean arrived while we were in town. So c'mon everyone-get here! our gathering spot has been changed to where we had it last year.
Low and behold I think Oregon Camper just pulled in?????


----------



## mv945

2:50 pm on Saturday and Bella is napping after a trip up to the ice caves. The road was snowed in appx 1 mile from the caves, but it was a good trip anyway. Thanks again Scottyfish for the ride! Light rain outside and not very warm, looking forward to the potluck. Having a good time just being out camping!


----------



## BlueWedge

Everything is better with photos

Doxie









Doxie and Bluewedge









We were skunked trout fishing this morning. Guess there is a reason people get up early, we missed the bite. Gearing up for the potluck now.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Really busy but here are some of the most importand pix!









Thunder and his girlfriend Bonnie


















Sassy of Timber









BOOTS? WHAT BOOTS? I DON'T SEE ANY BOOTS








Dog of 4H1Dinaob ( don't know his name!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Jamie of Scott and Jamie holding Ethan and her oldest Colton in a picture by himself


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Jodi of Jnk and Thunder at the table









Jodi Hugging Thunder-What happens at Timberlake Stays At Timberlake

















Mr Doxie Dog Lover Sitting and Bluewedge Standing
















Jodi of Jnk


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Jnk holding up Thunder's trailer, it must have been trying to fall over?

Oregon_Campers Birthday Son, Justin










Scottfish and his youngest daughter


----------



## WACOUGAR

Thanks for letting me camp with you via the internet. Looks like you are having a great time. It's nice to see some new faces. We will just have to try really hard to join you all next year.

Kelly


----------



## JerseyGirl86

It's so great to see all of you together! Even though I'm totally jealous, I hope you are all having a wonderful time! When's MY chance??? Where's MY rally????


----------



## jnk36jnk

Well, we are home now. The birthday party we were going to attend today, which caused us to leave earlier than usual, was actually yesterday!!! Mr M got his dates wrong, I guess. So, we are home reading the Sunday paper. We had a great time. It was fun seeing old friends as well as making some new ones. The food was fantastic, as usual. It never ceases to amaze me what a great bunch of people these Outbacker folks are. Thanks for the memories. Jodi PS. Those people who want a copy of our Salsa Verde Pork recipe, PM us, and we will send it off to you.


----------



## Scott and Jamie

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Jamie of Scott and Jamie holding Ethan and her oldest Colton in a picture by himself


Thank you all so much! We had a wonderful time, the PNW Outbacker's are really great people to be around. I am glad that we were able to make it!

Thanks again for all of your support!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Scott and Jamie said:


> Jamie of Scott and Jamie holding Ethan and her oldest Colton in a picture by himself


Thank you all so much! We had a wonderful time, the PNW Outbacker's are really great people to be around. I am glad that we were able to make it!

Thanks again for all of your support!!
[/quote]

Thank you for coming Jamie! it meant alot to many of us that you joined us! please join us more! Your kids are as cute as cute can be! 
So glad your inlaws were able to join you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

got home about 2:45, bone tired. So much getting ready to go, then going non stop at the rally, and then go go go at home! This old lady is tired!

As always, so good to see familiar faces and meet new ones. We had a great turn out. The lodge was ideal for cold unpredictable rally weather and the fireplace was a great substitute for a campfire.

Too much food and too little time to visit always seems to be the case. I forgot to ask Oregon Camper how the Geocache from last year looked? is Jonathan going to get started doing it now?

The trailer is unpacked, everything put away, the laundry half done, Rick took the truck to the car wash, and I am ready for bed!

Will post more pix tomorrow


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I forgot to ask Oregon Camper how the Geocache from last year looked? is Jonathan going to get started doing it now?


The cache was in good order...some neat stuff in there. Jonathan is ready to go!! He took the Travel Bug from the cache and will be getting this place on his next trip.


----------



## PDX_Doug

As the others said, another great PNW Outbackers Rally in the books. I must say though, this seemed like the shortest camping trip we have ever been on. It was over and time to head for home almost before it started.

It was great to see Jamie, her kids and Scott's parents, and I hope they will all be able to join us in the future.

Scottyfish/cabullydogs take the award for longest trip to join us, coming all the way up from the Bay area (about 700-750 miles, I would guess).

Jim, what can I say... Following you 25 miles up to the ice caves, only to be thwarted by snow a mile short of our destination reminded Shannon and I of hiking with our old friend Paul. Thanks for the memories!

And most of all, thank you to Tawnya for putting this all together. Tawnya and Leon (the campground owner) worked together like a well oiled machine making this a textbook rally! It was like watching Tracy and Hepburn!

So now, we turn our sights towards the Fall Rally at Champoeg S.P. We'll look forward to seeing you all there. Our summer is going to be pretty focused on the house, and I'm not sure how much more camping we will be getting in between now and then, but we have another great time to look forward to in the Fall.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scottyfish

Thank you to all for your warm hospitality by allowing and welcoming a few Californians to join the Rally. We had a wonderful time, and as Doug said, it was much too short. Eventhough we arrived mid-afternoon on Thursday, it was over before we knew it. It was a real treat, at least for me, to take some time and return to the PNW for a spell after a 14 year hiatus. We made it into Eugene by 2:30 PM and re-established ourselves at the Deerwood RV Resort just south of town. After a brief dinner visit with some family, we are trying to catch our breath at the trailer for our long trip home tomorrow. I really miss this area and wish I had more time to visit, but we need to head home and prepare for our youngest daughter's first birthday. Again, it was great meeting you all, especially putting the face to the name for our "Cyberfriends"! Hopefully we will get the opportunity to join you all again in the near future....


----------



## Crismon4

Wow, great fun again!







It was sooooo nice to meet new OB'ers, re-aquaint with others and just enjoy everyone's company









I finally dragged Gordon away from gabbing with Thunder and Timber around 1:30, so made it home around 2:30.....thank again for the shortest commute to a rally









The boys had a fabulous time with PDX kids and Oregon Camper kids. Didn't end up pitching a tent, but I think they still managed to have fun!

Can't wait to see everyone at the Fall Rally, and we'll see a few at Pacific City over Memorial day.

We're thinking about a trip to Elk Meadows in Trout Lake either in June or August.....we'll make sure to post just in case anyone wants to join!

Thanks to Tawnya for all of her hard work organizing the rally and trying to keep all of us OB'ers in line


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> Wow, great fun again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was sooooo nice to meet new OB'ers, re-aquaint with others and just enjoy everyone's company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally dragged Gordon away from gabbing with Thunder and Timber around 1:30, so made it home around 2:30.....thank again for the shortest commute to a rally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boys had a fabulous time with PDX kids and Oregon Camper kids. Didn't end up pitching a tent, but I think they still managed to have fun!
> 
> Can't wait to see everyone at the Fall Rally, and we'll see a few at Pacific City over Memorial day.
> 
> We're thinking about a trip to Elk Meadows in Trout Lake either in June or August.....we'll make sure to post just in case anyone wants to join!
> 
> Thanks to Tawnya for all of her hard work organizing the rally and trying to keep all of us OB'ers in line


AUGUST! AUGUST! AUGUST!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Jamie (standing) Holding Ethan, Scott's mom next to them, Mrs. PDX, Scottyfish Sitting, Lynn of Timber in gray jacket, Jodi of JNK under blanket








Cheryl of Bluewedge with long hair, Mr. Doxiedoglover in Green hat ( no hair), Oregon_Camper Staniding behind picnic table,Jamie holding Ethan,Scottyfish in green jacket, Lynn in gray








un named Outbacker child in red, Bluewedge smiling








Jamie holding Ethan, Scott's mom by her,Scottyfish sitting, un named Outbacker child facing camera


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

the last pix were kinda small, I might get yelled at for these:








bday Boy Justin, isn't he the cutest?
















Scott's parents, Ruth and Albert and Tricia Crismon of Crismon4








The kids had nerf gun battles. Un named Outbacker Child unloading on the enemy








The enemy..Colton of Scott and Jamie and his cousin Maddie, ready for battle. I LOVE this pic!








The Princesses,Taylin of Doxiedoglover and Sydney of Scottyfish


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Tricia Crismon stealing MY dog, Sassy








Justin of Oregon_Camper looks ready to do damage! Jesse of Crismon4 has the ammo and the shooter is getting weapon ready








Behind enemy lines


----------



## BlueWedge

Awesome photos "D2Too". How did you get one of me smiling ?

You need some different glass - ya got a nik-on it









Had a wonderful time but as someone said it went screaming fast for some reason.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

BlueWedge said:


> Awesome photos "D2Too". How did you get one of me smiling ?
> 
> You need some different glass - ya got a nik-on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a wonderful time but as someone said it went screaming fast for some reason.


you better be nice to my NIKon








....or else!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

the last of my pix:

Cheryl of Bluewedge deep in thought









Our fearless leader and Bluewedge and Jonathan of 4h1dinaob standing










Jonathan explaining something important, Bluewedge frowning at his computer, Mark of M945 holding a beer










Playdoh time









Maybe (Hopefully?) running out of steam


----------



## Crismon4

....Great pix of all the kids.....we'll need to talk about my picture (didn't you say you'd photoshop me?)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Crismon4 said:


> ....Great pix of all the kids.....we'll need to talk about my picture (didn't you say you'd photoshop me?)


I did! you shoulda seen it before!


----------



## Crismon4

Ouch! That Hurt


----------



## WACOUGAR

Looks like you all had a great time, however I just have one thing to say.... I think I saw way too many people spending way too much time on laptops. Aren't you supposed to be camping? Now, Now, leave the technology at home kids!!

Just giving you a hard time.

Trying to talk my family into the Thanksgiving thing. We will see.

Kelly


----------



## cabullydogs

Great photos! Love the girls in their princess dresses.

We arrived home last night a little after 9pm, that was a long haul... always seems longer on the way home than on the way there.

Thanks for a great weekend, the pnw crew sure knows how to throw a great rally.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Anyone else going to share pics? Scottyfish? Bluewedge? I know you took pics!


----------



## BlueWedge

Here are the ones I took. These are processed and resized. If you would like a raw image PM me.

OrygunCamper









Thunder









DDL2









BlueWedge/WombatCave









Crismon4









4h1DinaOB









Geek









Nerf fireside


----------

